# erste Fahreindrücke Torque 2



## thory (26. März 2006)

Ich habe gestern meinen ersten Ausflug mit dem Torque gemacht. Schnee liegt eh noch überall, allerdings ziemlicher Nass-schnee-sumpf. Eigentlich nicht ganz ideal um ein Torque auszuprobieren. So kam ich auf die Idee, den Wanderweg auf den Wallberg (am Tegernsee) anzugehen. Zuerst habe ich an der Wallbergbahn eine Eingewöhnungrunde gedreht: man sitzt gut. Etwas weiter hinten als bei einem XC Rad, d.h. als ich es bis jetzt gewohnt war. Das Rad fährt durchaus gut bergauf, allerdings ist es sinnvoll die Talas abzusenken. Weniger wegen dem Wippen als vielmehr weil die Sitzposition dann "uphill" geeigneter wird. Wippen erschien mir solange ich sitzen bleibe kein Thema. Wiegetritt ist fahrbar - nur dann pumpt das Rad auch. 

Der Wanderweg zum Wallberg war bergauf bei dem weichen Schnee nicht fahrbar. Also lud ich mir mein neues Radl auf den Rucksack und stapfte den "Winterweg" - im Sommer ein schöner nicht schwieriger Trial am Hang -Richtung Wallberg. Ich stieg so 500hm auf, dann begann die abfahrt auf schmalem fussweg. Die Spielregeln der abfahrt waren simpel: solange man in der Trampelspur blieb ging es halbwegs, kam man da allerdings heraus vergrub sich das Vorderrad im schnee. Sattel ganz runter und los gings. Der niedrige sattel und die zurück gelege Sitzposition erlaubten eine spezielle Technik: sich mit den Füßen am Boden abstoßen, und ab durch die trampelspur. Gerade am Anfang landete ich noch häufiger im Tiefschnee. Die Federung des Rades war eigentlich nicht wirklich zu bemerken - die unebenheiten der Trampelspur aber auch nicht - das Fahwerk scheint einen guten Job zu machen. Weiter unten wurde die Fahrt dann flüssiger und begann richtig Spaß zu machen. Das ganze im Pulverschnee wäre der Traum gewesen. Unten angekommen habe ich das Rad dann noch ein Stück die Wallbergskipiste hochgeschleppt um dann im Sulzschnee durch die Buckel der Skipiste zum Ausgangspunkt zu pflügen -    

Ich denke das Konzept des Rades geht auf: Man kann vernünftig bergauffahren oder überhaupt "Normal-Radfahren" hat dann auf Trials eine "echte Waffe" zur Verfügung. Mein erster Eindruck ist wirklich super.

Gruss


----------



## Trailsucker (26. März 2006)

gibts denn schon ein paar bilder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (26. März 2006)

Super Thory....Bilder im Schnee ?


----------



## thory (26. März 2006)

die Bilder:
während des Aufstiegs 
andere Seite selbes radel

auf der Skipiste mit Blick zum Tegernsee

Da ich alleine unterwegs war und es langsam dämmerte sind die Bilder leider so dolle net ....


----------



## RonnyS (26. März 2006)

Super Bilder


----------



## Richi2000 (26. März 2006)

Hallo! Glückwunsch zum Torque! Ich warte noch ein wenig bis Ende Mai... Wie schaut das Fahrverhalten ohne Schnee aus? Von den Hinterbauproblemen (Durchschlag, wie beim Test in der Bike berichtet (dieses Testbike war aber noch ein Prototyp!)) hast du offenbar nichts bemerkt?


----------



## thory (26. März 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Von den Hinterbauproblemen (Durchschlag, wie beim Test in der Bike berichtet (dieses Testbike war aber noch ein Prototyp!)) hast du offenbar nichts bemerkt?



Naja, das konnte ich auch noch nicht testen. Bin am Parkplatz der Seilbahn noch etwas Treppe auf und ab gefahren. Das Fahrwerk habe ich dabei längst nicht ausgereizt. Wegen dem Bike Test mache ich mir keine Sorgen, aus der Beschreibung des Dämpfers folgt ja, dass man mit dem "Boost" den Durchschlag schutz unabhängig vom SAG einstellen kann. Das habe ich so verstanden, dass die Dämpferkennlinie fast linear verläuft und am oberen Ende kann man eine einstellbar stark progressive Komponente sozusagen dazu mischen. Das haben die Jungens von der Bike schlicht verpennt.

Ich hoffe am nächsten Wochenende vielleicht einen ausführlicheren Test auf schneefreien Trials der Alpensüdseite machen zu können.

Freue Dich auf Dein Torque 3 - ich denke mit den Torques ist Canyon ein guter Wurf gelungen.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (26. März 2006)

Super Fotos .

 Finde auch daß das Torque echt ein geiles Bike ist. Aber auf den Fotos sehe ich in den Felgen orange leuchtende Striche, wie als wären Reflektoren dran  

Verschandelt doch das ganze Bike...


----------



## thory (27. März 2006)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Super Fotos .
> 
> Finde auch daß das Torque echt ein geiles Bike ist. Aber auf den Fotos sehe ich in den Felgen orange leuchtende Striche, wie als wären Reflektoren dran
> 
> Verschandelt doch das ganze Bike...



ey - schon mal was von STVO gehört???  
Und da das Rad nunmal mehr als 11 bzw 13kg wiegt, kommen da natürlich noch Dynamo und Funzel drann!


----------



## thto (27. März 2006)

bin das torque bei canyon auf dem parkplatz probegefahren und war auch positiv überrascht war zwar hecklastig aber hat sich sehr gut angefühlt, allerdings hat der nette canyon verkäufer die federelemente auf mein gewicht abgestimmt, bin aber zu feige zum torque! ich habe deshalb ein ES7 bereits Anfang Februar bestellt. denke mit dem torque kann man es bergab richtig krachen lassen..... is scho a schönes na ja vielleicht nächstes jahr


----------



## thory (27. März 2006)

Heute habe ich mit dem Setup des Dämpfers gespielt, bisschen Treppen gefahren und eine kleine Radrunde gedreht. Beim Setup ist mir die Basis (SAG, Rebound, Pro Pedal) klar. Beim "Boost Valve" und dem Durchschlagschutz - naja unter dem Begriff kann ich mir was vorstellen. Aber wie ich da zu einer geeigneten Einstellung komme, habe ich noch nicht so die rechte Idee.

Das Torque macht sich richtig gut auf meinen Haustrials in der Mangfallschucht. 
Weitere Impressionen
und hier
und hier.


Ferner stand ein 20% und ein 24% Anstieg auf Teerstrasse im Programm.

Das Radl gefällt mir immer besser. Was sich wirklich bestätigt, ist das man das Torque eben auch als ganz normales MTB fahren kann, auf der Straße gerade aus und auch steile Berge hinauf. Selbst mit ausgeschlaltetem Propedal wippt der dämpfer beim Pedalieren nur wenig. Und man muss hingucken um das Wippen überhaupt wahrzunehmen. Vom Fahrgefühl her ist das Ding stabil und steif - jedenfalls im Sitzen. Im Wiegetritt kann man das Rad aber auch noch sinnvoll fahren. Allerdigs merkt man dann die Ferderung. Das ProPedal am Dämpfer ist von der Einstellung ein Schmarrn: Statt über weiss ich wieviele Klicks und mehrere volle Umdrehungen wäre es sinnvoller hier einen 3 Stufen Schalter zu haben. Andererseits: man kann mit einem gemäßigten Setup fahren (z.B. 4 Klicks) und braucht die eigentlich nicht mehr zu ändern.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryanotb (27. März 2006)

Hello !

can you tell me what is the size of your Torque 2

Thank's !


----------



## thory (27. März 2006)

Ryanotb schrieb:
			
		

> ...what is the size of your Torque 2
> ...QUOTE]
> The Size is "L"


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. März 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere Impressionen


BITTE befreie das Rad von diesen Orange/Roten Dingen in den Speichen. Es wird es dir sicher danken.


----------



## Ryanotb (27. März 2006)

Ok thank you Thory ! and what is your size ?


----------



## thory (28. März 2006)

Ryanotb schrieb:
			
		

> Ok thank you Thory ! and what is your size ?


about 191cm


----------



## Ryanotb (28. März 2006)

Ok, I have order a Torque 3 in XL size, because my size is 200cm !

But your Torque 2 look like very small ?! Are you shure it's a L ?

I'm waiting for my Torque 3, It will be ready for Week 21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (28. März 2006)

Ryanotb schrieb:
			
		

> I'm waiting for my Torque 3, It will be ready for Week 21



I'm sure it's L. Indeed on the pictures it looks small, but the photographer assured that normally (i.e. not on the pictures) the bike looks fitting to myself.

And I feel comfortable on the bike. The effective top tube length is about 2 cm shorter than my XC bike and this is reasonable for my intended usage.



			
				Ryanotb schrieb:
			
		

> I'm waiting for my Torque 3, It will be ready for Week 21



unfortunetely and not in accordance with Einstein time is slower after issuing the order to Canyon....

But nevertheless: the Torque 3 is an excellent thing to wait for .


----------



## Ryanotb (29. März 2006)

thory, what is the date of your order for the torque 2 and when do you receive him ?


----------



## thory (29. März 2006)

Ryanotb schrieb:
			
		

> thory, what is the date of your order for the torque 2 and when do you receive him ?



I ordered it in CW 2, 10.1. or 11.1. and it finally arrived at 18.3.


----------



## thory (31. März 2006)

Heute habe ich eine weitere Tour mit dem Torque gemacht und zwar auf den Blomberg bei Bad Tölz. Die Auffahrt verlief auf dem mittlerweile schneefreien Wirtschaftsweg. 
Mit schöner Aussicht auf das Tölzer Umland

An der seilbahnbergstation stellte sich dann die Frage  nach einer geeigneten Abfahrt. 
Nach einigem suchen fand ich ein Schild: "Skipiste gesperrt für Fußgänger und Schlitten". Boa Ey ich bin weder das eine noch das andere: ein Versuch war das allemal wert.

Da ich alleine unterwegs war, waren es mehrere Anläufe, bis die Selbstaulöser Aufnahmen im Kasten waren. Die Abfahrt war einfach suuuper.
Im Landeanflug auf Bad Tölz. Nach dieser Auffnahme kam die Schlüsselstelle - einfach eine steiles Stück Buckelpiste. Seit ich den Bericht in der Bike über die Befahrung des Mittagstales im Sellastock gelesen habe, weiß ich wie man diese Fahrtechnik nennt: Tripoding wie man an den Spuren erkennt.


Die Fahrt war ein echtes highlight, das ich mich mit meinem XC nicht getraut hätte. Mit dem Torque ging das richtig gut und es hat Spaß gemacht. Die gut 500hm Auffahrt gingen problem- und quallos. Ich bin mit dem Rad zufrieden.
Was mir am Torque nicht gefällt ist der laute Freilauf, und die braune Farbe der Fox Gabel. 


Gruss


----------



## thory (1. April 2006)

Ich bin am Dämpfer mit folgender Abstimmung gefahren:
SAG:19mm von 63mm, (ca. 13bar)
in der zweiten Druckkammer die u.a. die Druckstufe bestimmt: 11 bar
8 von 15 klicks rebound und Progression maximal an den Anschlag gedreht.
Mit dieser Einstellung war der maximale Ausschlag am Dämpfer 46mm (von 63mm).

Ich kann wenig dazu sagen, wie gut die Einstellung war - mir kam diese o.k. vor. 
Sachdienliche Hinweise zum Setup des DHX Air werden gerne entgegengenommen!

Das ProPedal kommt mir etwas merkwürdig vor, ich habe das mal stark reingedreht, um das (allerdings sehr leichte) Wippen beim bergauffahren zu unterdrücken. Aber ohne sichtbare Änderung. Zur Abfahrt habe ich das ProPedal auf "Null" gesetzt.

Was mit dann noch unangenehmnauffällt ist, das die Gabel vorne beim Bremsen wegtaucht. So extrem kenne ich das von meinem XC Radel nicht (Fox F100X). Im sehr steilen Gelände beschert das das Gefühl eines bockenden Pferdes. Ich muss da wohl noch etwas mit der low speed druckstufe spielen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. April 2006)

Dass die F100 am Hardtail nicht so stark eintaucht ist klar -- ist ja auch straffer abgestimmt.

Gegen das starke Eintauchen der Gabel an Steilstufen oder beim Bremsen dreh einfach die Druckstufe etwas zu.

Zum Dämpfer: Bist du bei der Abfahrt mal an dein Limit gegangen? (Größerer Sprung o.ä.) Wenn ja, dann würde ich die Progression mal etwas zurücknehmen um mehr Federweg zu nutzen.


----------



## thory (2. April 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die F100 am Hardtail nicht so stark eintaucht ist klar -- ist ja auch straffer abgestimmt...



naja, ich habe bei beiden Rädern das SAG relativ gleich eingestellt. Natürlich kann man beim Eintauchen eine Terralogic nicht mit einer normalen Gabel vergleichen ... stimmt schon.



			
				FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen das starke Eintauchen der Gabel an Steilstufen oder beim Bremsen dreh einfach die Druckstufe etwas zu.


Habe ich heute probiert- wirkt gut.



			
				FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Dämpfer: Bist du bei der Abfahrt mal an dein Limit gegangen? (Größerer Sprung o.ä.) Wenn ja, dann würde ich die Progression mal etwas zurücknehmen um mehr Federweg zu nutzen.



Nein, ich bin da an kein Limit gegangen. Mir kommt die Abstimmung des Dämpfers auch gar nicht so schlecht vor - nichtsdestotrotz freue ich mich über gute tips - Danke.

Gruss


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. April 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich habe bei beiden Rädern das SAG relativ gleich eingestellt. Natürlich kann man beim Eintauchen eine Terralogic nicht mit einer normalen Gabel vergleichen ... stimmt schon.


Ich meinte gar nicht wg. Terralogic, sondern wegen des Federwegs. --> Eine 100mm Gabel kann ja gar nicht so weit eintauchen wie eine 150mm Gabel. (= straffer)
Außerdem ist sie weniger steif als die 36, d.h. sie taucht während des Bremsens schwerer ein als sonst, weil sie etwas verkantet. 

Ich beneide dich sehr um die 36, die hätte ich liebend gern an meinem ES! 
(hab sogar schon mal überlegt zu tauschen... 
In Europa ist sie aber leider unbezahlbar und bei einem Privatverkäufer über ebayUSA zu kaufen (~EUR 700 - 800,-) ist mir doch etwas zu gefährlich.)


----------



## thory (2. April 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> ... hätte ich liebend gern an meinem ES!
> (hab sogar schon mal überlegt zu tauschen...
> In Europa ist sie aber leider unbezahlbar und bei einem Privatverkäufer über ebayUSA zu kaufen (~EUR 700 - 800,-) ist mir doch etwas zu gefährlich.)



Nee, wäre mir auch zu risky ....

Ist die 36 am ES nicht etwas überdimensioniert? Wenn dann die Pike - siehe diesen Testbericht


----------



## thto (3. April 2006)

die 36 an einem ES wäre eine feine sache !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (3. April 2006)

Ihr seit's ja wahnsinnig 

Die 36er Talas wird wohl ein "bisschen" hoch bauen, oder


----------



## thory (3. April 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seit's ja wahnsinnig
> 
> Die 36er Talas wird wohl ein "bisschen" hoch bauen, oder



sehe ich auch so. Dann doch lieber gleich das Torque kaufen. Kann ich nur empfehlen und kostet ja auch nur gut das Doppelte wie die Gabel alleine  

Mit dem torque kommst Du hervorragend bergauf, ich hatte bei einer Tour gestern kein Problem mit der am Blomberg üblicherweise trainierenden XC Fraktion mit zu fahren. Nur oben angekommen scheiden sich die Geister: während alle anderen den Auffahrtsweg zurückkullerten, zog ich weiter richtung gipfel, dort gab es erstmal 'nen singltrial durch den Wald (o.k. der war nicht so arg lang) und dann die skiabfahrt - wie schon am Freitag. Hat wirklich super spass gemacht.

Ich bin sehr überzeugt vom Torque: ich kann damit "normal" MTB fahren aber mir dann die "besonderen Abfahrten" suchen. Genau dafür wollte ich ein Rad haben.



p.s. bin ich eigentlich der einzigste mit nem Torque hier? Hoffe doch auf den interaktiven Erfahrungsaustausch...


----------



## anturner (3. April 2006)

Sag mal Thory eine Frage.

Ich war ein Fruehaufsteher mit dem Bestellen des Torque Ltd - leider sind die Taiwanesen noch im Winterschlaf und der Montagetermin hat sich nun in den Juni verschoben.

Daher habe ich mich heute fuer das verfuegbare Torque 3entschieden. Weniger der Gewichtsunterschied (da kann man ja leicht was tunen dran) mehr aber die Tatsache dass da eine nicht absenkbare 160mm Federweg haltige Gabel drauf ist machen mich immer noch etwas unsicher.

Deine News, dass Du den CC Racern das Wasser halten konntest beim Bergauffahren machen mich schon etwas gluecklicher. Meine nun aber alles entscheidende Frage:

Senkst Du Deine Talas 36 ab zum rauffahren oder ist die Geometrie so gut, dass du mit vollem Federweg den Berg hochkommst?

Dies wuerde mich sehr interessieren..


----------



## Wuudi (3. April 2006)

Ist das 2er auch noch nicht erhältlich ?
Wär vielleicht die Alternative zum Ltd...


----------



## anturner (3. April 2006)

Doch das 2 ist auch verfuegbar, doch haette ich gerne die etwas besseren Komponenten drauf. Ebenso plane ich einen leichten Radsatz fuer das Torque 3 zu kaufen, so habe ich eine quasi downhill maschine und ein Tourenfreerider.

Alleine mit den Raedern kann man gut ein kg abspecken. Ich fahre weder Drops noch bikeparks sondern schwierige Singletrails.


----------



## thory (3. April 2006)

anturner schrieb:
			
		

> Senkst Du Deine Talas 36 ab zum rauffahren oder ist die Geometrie so gut, dass du mit vollem Federweg den Berg hochkommst?



ZU längeren Anstiegen senke die Gabel eigentlich immer aber - dann ist die Geometrie spürbar angenehmer. Wobei man auch mit vollem Federweg noch gut fahren kann. Ich habe gestern die Sitzposition mit meinem Specialized Epic verglichen. Bei voller passender Sattelhöhe bin ich auf dem Torque ca 2cm weiter hinten relativ zum Sattel. D.h. man hat dann wirklich nahezu XC Sitzposition. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass man mit der 160mm Gabel (und noch flacherem Lenkwinkel) immer noch erstaunlich gut den Berg hochkommt. Solltest Du allerdings Alpentouren planen, die auch mal 2000+ hm lang sein dürfen ( das habe ich jedenfalls vor), dann würde ich sehen das Torque 2 zu bekommen.

... und jetzt muss ich los - die Piste wartet!


----------



## Christian_74 (3. April 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> ... und jetzt muss ich los - die Piste wartet!



Glückspilz! Und der Rest von uns sitzt noch hier in der Arbeit.


----------



## anturner (3. April 2006)

Vielen Dank fuer Deine Ausfuehrungen. Ich werde bis max 1500hm mit dem Torque rauffahren. Fuer mehr und schwerere Touren habe ich noch einen Turner 5Spot mit vorne hinten 13/12.5cm. Der ist schoen leicht und gut genug um auch anspruchsvolle Trails zu meistern. Das Torque soll den Spass Faktor erhoehen und mich vor allem auf meinen Liebelingstrails im Tessin begleiten und natuerlich die 1h Feierabend Runde versuessen. 

Wie sind die Bremsen?


----------



## löösns (3. April 2006)

*grrrrrr* "hat dies einen verzug bis voraussichtlich KW22 zur Folge."

da überlegt man sich wirklich, ob man vom ltd wegschwenken soll... aber wie gesagt, das 3er hat ne andere gabel und das 2er ne bekackte ausstattung. vor allem wenn man eigentlich ein ltd will...!!! 
neeee, wuudi: das torque 2 ist keine alternative zum ltd! auch nicht vielleicht! ;-)

hab den anschiss, bis juni zu warten! wenns auch mit viel glück anfang juni wird!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (3. April 2006)

Hallo! Hab mir auch ein Torque3 bestellt. Meines sollte laut Rechnung in KW19 kommen- allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob´s noch eine zusätzliche Verzögerung gibt. Wann hast denn du dein Ltd bestellt? 
Schlecht ist das 2er nun auch wieder nicht bestückt. Auf das bisschen xtr könnt ich auch noch verzichten Im Grunde erscheint mir der Hobel ideal!
Greetz


----------



## knoflok (3. April 2006)

...
ich bin heilfroh, das ich mich gegen das torque entschieden hab. 
war eigentlich scharf auf das 2er, aber hatte ein ungutes gefühl im bauch, das das mit den lieferterminen trotz größter anstrengungen von canyon seite diesjahr nichts wird - wie bei allen modellen die ich bisher hatte und die dato irgendwie was neues waren... 
und da ich eh kaum zeit zum biken hab, wollt ich nicht noch die hälfte des Jahres auf ein bike warten... 

ich sehe das schon richtig - bisher ist nur 1 torque 3 hier im forum unterwegs...? 

hehe...


----------



## Richi2000 (3. April 2006)

wer hat denn schon ein torque3?? Würd mich brennend interessieren (va. was können die Laufräder, die Gabel...das ganze Paket eben).


----------



## thory (3. April 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ich bin heilfroh, das ich mich gegen das torque entschieden hab.
> war eigentlich scharf auf das 2er, aber hatte ein ungutes gefühl im bauch, das das mit den lieferterminen trotz größter anstrengungen von canyon seite diesjahr nichts wird ...
> 
> hehe...



was heißt hier "hehe"? Ich habe das 2er, hatte vielleicht 10 Tage Verspätung gegenüber dem VMT.


----------



## thory (3. April 2006)

löösns... das 2er ne bekackte ausstattung. vor allem wenn man eigentlich ein ltd will...!!! 
neeee schrieb:


> den Mehrwert der limited Ausstattung gegenüber dem 2er sehe ich nicht. Aber wenn Du meinst...


----------



## thory (3. April 2006)

anturner schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sind die Bremsen?



Quietschen bei Nässe, das macht meine Louise aber auch - ansonsten bislang ok - aber die Juicy beobachte ich weiterhin misstrauisch. Soll mich aber freuen, wenn diese dann doch gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (3. April 2006)

anturner schrieb:
			
		

> Alleine mit den Raedern kann man gut ein kg abspecken. Ich fahre weder Drops noch bikeparks sondern schwierige Singletrails.


Dann wäre aber das 2er besser für dich, denke ich!
Die Unterschiede zum Ltd. halte ich für nicht sonderlich relevant.


----------



## thory (4. April 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Glückspilz! Und der Rest von uns sitzt noch hier in der Arbeit.


 Strafe folgte auf den Fuß - der blaue Himmel war nur angetäuscht. Oben setzte eine Schneegestöber ein - so sah das Rad nach der Umziehpause aus.
Flachere Abschnitte musste man schieben. Das ganze auf Skiern wäre vielleicht sinnvoller gewesen ...


----------



## Christian_74 (4. April 2006)

Allerdings sieht das Bike in weiss auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## löösns (5. April 2006)

@richi: hab mein ltd am 16.2.06 bestellt. 
@knoflok: was hast du dir denn nun anstelle des torque geleistet? (wenn man fragen darf?) und wer hat ein 3er? 

ich weiss nur noch jemanden hier, der auch noch auf ein torque wartet: botswana (ltd). 
und eben richi und ich... wer sonst noch?!?

weshalb ich ein ltd und nicht ein 3er bestelle? wegen der gabel! den cm spar ich mir und kann sie dafür absenken. viel geschmeidiger wird die van kaum sein. und dann reden wir über den unterschied zwischen den ausstattungen von 2 und ltd... 
aber auch von 3 zu ltd gibts gründe: die xo trigger gehören für mich zum xo schaltwerk, die xtr kurbel find ich was vom feinsten was es gibt und ich weiss genau, dass ich so sicher nichts mehr aufzumotzen hab... ich bin dem pimp wahn verfallen. so kann ich nichts mehr pimpen! für mich grund genug! 
(ob es für euch relevante gründe sind... ist mir eigentlich egal.) :-D

und noch was: die reflektoren sind aus den speichen verschwunden! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## thory (5. April 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> ...von 2 und ltd...



der für mich nachvollziehbare Grund wäre der Laufradsatz. Das Geklacker im Leelauf ist echt ...  



			
				löösns schrieb:
			
		

> und noch was: die reflektoren sind aus den speichen verschwunden! HALLELUJAH!


----------



## klemmi (5. April 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> der für mich nachvollziehbare Grund wäre der Laufradsatz. Das Geklacker im Leelauf ist echt ...


WAS??? Das kann ich ja gar nich verstehen  Am besten solls richtig rasseln wie in ner Cola-Dose.... je lauter umso besser  Das is doch das geilste wasses gibt...


----------



## User129 (5. April 2006)

und die Gabel ist wirklich braun??
auf Bildern sieht die immer so schön schwarz aus.


----------



## Christian_74 (7. April 2006)

Hallo Thory,

hast du ein Foto von der Befestigung des Umwerfers beim Torque? Würde mich interesieren, wie sie gelöst ist.

Grüße,

Christian


----------



## thory (7. April 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du ein Foto von der Befestigung des Umwerfers beim Torque? Würde mich interesieren, wie sie gelöst ist.



mach ich am WoE und liefere dann spätestens am Montag


----------



## Christian_74 (7. April 2006)

Danke im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (10. April 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke im voraus!


here we go

Bitte Scheen.


----------



## thory (10. April 2006)

Wenn Hobbyradler ein Bike beurteilen und ganz besonders wenn es deren neuste Anschaffung ist, dann fehlt oft der MaÃstab. Man stellt begeistert fest, dass das neue Rad besser ist als das alte 10 Jahre alte Hardtail â und ist ganz begeistert. Ausserdem tendiert der Mensch dazu (und da macht die Spezies Biker keine Ausnahme), die Anschaffung als âsein Babyâ zu verstehen und entsprechend subjektiv fÃ¤llt das Urteil aus. Geht mir bestimmt nicht anders.

Meine Erfahrungen bestehen in dem Specialized Epic Â´05, das Trek Y, das von Â´96 -2004 mein treuer Begleiter war, und das vollgefederte Tourenrad Delite Grey. Das sind grundverschiedene RÃ¤der, ein direkter Vergleich ist sinnfrei.

Das Torque fahre ich wie es von Canyon geliefert wurde, die Ausstattung ist sinnvoll und bedarf keiner Verbesserung. Was mich stÃ¶rt ist lediglich das laute GerÃ¤usch der Nabe im Freilauf und diese braune Farbe der 36er Fox.
Beim Epic musste ich die Bremsen, die Dual Control Schaltgriffe austauschen, um das Rad auf mein Gewicht abzustimmen und weil ich DC nicht leiden kann. Ausserdem kaufte ich noch einen hochwertigeren Laufradsatz, so dass das Epic unterm Strich ein richtig teures Rad wurde. Anders das Torque: das ist ab Werk einfach ein sinnvolles Paket.

Was mir am Torque abgeht ist ein Falschenhalter â mit GetrÃ¤nken wird der Rucksack merklich schwerer. Ausserdem bin ich kein Fan vom Camelback.  
Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt ist die Abstimmung des Fahrwerks: trotz einiger Experimente traue ich mir allenfalls zu eine âbrauchbare Abstimmungâ zu finden. Wie man das Optimum aus dem Setup rausholt? Keine Ahnung. Hier wÃ¤re ein Erfahrungsaustausch mit anderen Torquelern im Forum hilfreich â wo seit ihr?

Das Rad vermittelt das GefÃ¼hl auf einem  ânormalemâ MTB zu sitzen. Auch steile Anstiege, z.B. den Tiroler Steig von Meran ins Dorf Tirol, sind inklusive der TreppenstufenTreppenstufen im Sattel zu bewÃ¤ltigen. Man kÃ¤mpft nicht mit einem aufsteigendem Vorderrad, wie ich es z.B. voriges Jahr mit einem geliehenen Cannondale Prophet erlebte. Mit abgesenkter Talas bietet das Rad eine sehr gute âUphill Geometrieâ. Die bewÃ¤ltigbaren Steigungen sind durchaus vergleichbar mit dem was ich mit dem Epic schaffe. Beim Epic sitzt man noch einen Tick mehr âim Radâ â aber die Sitzposition beim Epic empfinde ich auch wirklich als genial. Ausserdem wiegt das Epic gute 3kg weniger, das merkt man zwar, aber im Gesamtgewicht Fahrer + Klamotten + Rad sind es doch nur 3 Prozent. Insgesamt Ã¼bertreffen die Uphill Eigenschaften des Torque klar meine Erwartungen. So bin ich gestern 1700 hm gefahren. Das war gar kein Problem â im Gegenteil: jeder Meter hat SpaÃ gemacht.
Respekt Canyon.  

In der Ebene lÃ¤uft das Rad einfach gut. Es ist wendig, trotzdem stabil aber natÃ¼rlich nicht so quirlig wie das Epic. Die 36er fahre ich bevorzugt in ausgefahren. Dies ist Ã¼berhaupt meine âliebste Stellungâ. Absenken mag ich die Gabel lediglich bei langen und steilen Anstiegen. Auf 110 agesenkt wirkt das Rad schon frontlastig. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein 120-160mm Bereich der Federgabel (noch) besser zu diesem Rad passen wÃ¼rde â diesen bietet z.B. die neue Magura Gabel -> kleiner Tip fÃ¼r 2007.
Nach der Tour gestern durfte ich noch 20 km StraÃe radeln, um das Auto zu holen. Mit dem Rad lÃ¤sst sich bequem eine Reisegeschwindigkeit von 25-30km/h radeln. Wie mit einem XC. Klar, die Fat Albert entwicklen ihren âSoundâ auf Teer und wenn man aufhÃ¶rt zu treten -> der Krach der Nabe ist wirklich das letzte. Soll das Kuuul sein?

Bergab ist dieses Rad eine Macht. Das ist nicht anders zu erwarten, deshalb habe ich es ja schlieÃlich gekauft. Der  Trial von VÃ¶ran nach Burgstallhat wohl den Fahrer aber nicht das Rad wirklich gefordert. Fahrfehler werden verziehen und wenn ich mal mit einem FuÃ auf den Boden âpatzteâ, dann weil ich die Nerven verloren habe, nicht das die Situation tatsÃ¤chlich kritisch geworden wÃ¤re â nicht fÃ¼r dieses Rad. Trotz aller Steilheit und Laub und Felsen bietet das Hinterrad in jeder Situation Traktion und die 36er Fox schluckt an der Front was immer da kommen mag. Das Rad folgt stoisch der vorgegebenen Linie. NatÃ¼rlich kann man gezielt auf der Ideallinie seine Weg nach unten suchen. Man kann oft genauso gut die Bremsen Ã¶ffnen und âab durch die Mitteâ die BewÃ¤ltigung des Trials dem Rad Ã¼berlassen. 
Das Faszinerende ist, dass man eigentlich nicht merkt, wie die Federung arbeitet. Pur vom FahrgefÃ¼hl kÃ¤me ich nicht auf die Idee auf einem Rad mit 16cm Federweg zu sitzen. Erst hinterher erkennt man an der Eintauchtiefe von Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer, welcher âNahkampfâ mit den Brocken da stattgefunden haben muÃ.

Die Bremse erledigte ihren Job mit Bravur: immer bestens dosierbar, kein Fading und damit auch keine verÃ¤nderte Handkraft. So muss es sein. Allerdings wÃ¼rde das meine Magura Louise FR180/160 auf dieser Strecke genauso machen. Ich will damit sagen, dass ich das noch nicht als den HÃ¤rtetest fÃ¼r eine 203/185iger Bremse betrachte.
Bei NÃ¤sse quietscht die Bremse allerdings bis diese trocken gebremst ist.

Meine Erwartungen erfÃ¼llt das Torque voll und ganz. Ich habe es gekauft um schwierige Alpentouren zu fahren. Zum Beispiel plane ich dieses Jahr die Runde Ãtztaler Runde: SÃ¶lden, Rettenbachferner, Vent, Niederjoch, Madritschjoch, EisjÃ¶chl, Timmelsjoch in 4 Etappen zu fahren. Ich denke, dafÃ¼r habe ich das optimale Rad.


----------



## Wuudi (10. April 2006)

Und der Trial Vöran nach Burgstall ist wirklich nicht ohne


----------



## aemkei77 (10. April 2006)

Trail, oder?


sonst guter und ausführlicher Bericht 
zum Setup: 
um ein gutes setup zu verstehen, musst du das prinzip der dämpfung verstehen, guter thread ist der spv tuning thread im 23er forum und hier z.B.
http://www.peterverdonedesigns.com/oilheight.htm

der rest ist probieren, fühlen, probieren


----------



## anturner (10. April 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Hobbyradler ein Bike beurteilen und ganz besonders wenn es deren neuste Anschaffung ist, dann fehlt oft der Maßstab. Man stellt begeistert fest, dass das neue Rad besser ist als das alte 10 Jahre alte Hardtail  und ist ganz begeistert. Ausserdem tendiert der Mensch dazu (und da macht die Spezies Biker keine Ausnahme), die Anschaffung als sein Baby zu verstehen und entsprechend subjektiv fällt das Urteil aus. Geht mir bestimmt nicht anders.
> 
> Meine Erfahrungen bestehen in dem Specialized Epic ´05, das Trek Y, das von ´96 -2004 mein treuer Begleiter war, und das vollgefederte Tourenrad Delite Grey. Das sind grundverschiedene Räder, ein direkter Vergleich ist sinnfrei.
> 
> ...



Lieber Thory

Dein Bericht ist super serioes. So stelle ich mir einen Forum Beitrag vor.  

Danke. Ich freue mich auf mein Torque 3 dass ich von Beginn weg mit einem leichten Radsatz auststatten werde.
Ich hoffe dann auch einen so hochwertigen Bericht zu erstellen.

Gruss
Anturner


----------



## cos75 (10. April 2006)

anturner schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Thory
> 
> Dein Bericht ist super serioes. So stelle ich mir einen Forum Beitrag vor.


Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Scapin (10. April 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem schließe ich mich an.


Hallo Thory!

muss auch sagen, Respekt . Sehr interessant und informativ. Hab mich zwar gegen das Torque und für ein Nicolai entschieden - aber der Bericht bringt einem das Bike schon näher.

Bringt mich sogar ein wenig zum grübeln .

Scapin


----------



## Quellekatalog (10. April 2006)

@ Thory, sehr guter Bericht, aber eine Sache....



			
				thory schrieb:
			
		

> Die 36er fahre ich bevorzugt in ausgefahren. Dies ist überhaupt meine liebste Stellung. Absenken mag ich die Gabel lediglich bei langen und steilen Anstiegen. Auf 110 agesenkt wirkt das Rad schon frontlastig. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein *120-160mm Bereich *der Federgabel (noch) besser zu diesem Rad passen würde  diesen bietet z.B. die *neue Magura* Gabel -> kleiner Tip für 2007.



1. Ist es fraglich, ob diese Gabel nicht auch zurückgezogen bzw. die Einführung verschoben wird. 

2. Wird die 36 Talas nächstes Jahr 160 mm haben....


----------



## User129 (11. April 2006)

also wegen der fehlenden Trinkflaschenmontagemöglichkeit hier vielleicht etwas das interessant sein könnte:
Flaschenhalter Adapter

manche davon dürften allerdings im Downhill etwas störend sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (11. April 2006)

Die sind für Triatlon gedacht. Glaube nicht, daß die für das Gerrütel von einen MTB ausgelegt sind.


----------



## aemkei77 (11. April 2006)

und ziemlich störend, weil man nicht hinter den sattel kommt


----------



## Monsterwade (11. April 2006)

> manche davon dürften allerdings im Downhill etwas störend sein.


Da wird aus nem Flaschenhalter schnell mal ein Sackhalter


----------



## RonnyS (14. April 2006)

...vielleicht hätte ich mir doch ein Torque nach diesem Bericht gekauft ...Danke thory


----------



## Didi79 (14. April 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Auf 110 agesenkt wirkt das Rad schon frontlastig. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein 120-160mm Bereich der Federgabel (noch) besser zu diesem Rad passen würde  diesen bietet z.B. die neue Magura Gabel -> kleiner Tip für 2007.



Hat die 36er von 2006 nicht genau 120-160mm Federweg? Oder hat Canyon die von 2005 verbaut (110-150mm)?


----------



## Wuudi (14. April 2006)

Didi79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat die 36er von 2006 nicht genau 120-160mm Federweg? Oder hat Canyon die von 2005 verbaut (110-150mm)?



Nein. Die ist 110-150.

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_bicycle/bike_index.htm


.... warum müssen leute eigentlich immer meinungen posten ohne einfach auf der herstellerseite nachzuschauen  .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi79 (14. April 2006)

@Wuudi:
Sorry,
habs gerade selbst schon gemerkt und wollte meinen Eintrag editieren aber Du bist mir zuvor gekommen. (Wenn Du genau hinschaust, war das ja auch ne Frage, also nich böse sein...   ). Hab aber irgendwo von der 36er mit 120-160 mm Federweg, der mit nur 3 Klicks verstellbar ist, gelesen. War wohl die 2007er Version...
Grüße,
Didi


----------



## Wuudi (14. April 2006)

Hmm wenn's um die 3 Klicks geht, dann war's hier wahrscheinlich auch nur geplant.

Sollte ja die "normale" Talas auch haben, wurde aber nicht rechtzeitig fertiggestellt, deshalb erst 2007.


----------



## little_psycho (16. April 2006)

anturner schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Thory eine Frage.
> 
> Ich war ein Fruehaufsteher mit dem Bestellen des Torque Ltd - leider sind die Taiwanesen noch im Winterschlaf und der Montagetermin hat sich nun in den Juni verschoben.
> 
> weist du vielleicht ob das torque 1 schon lieverbar ist ? hab nämlich vor mir eins gegen ende dieses jahres zu kaufen. vll. muss ich des ja jetzt dann schon bestellen *muhahawuha*


----------



## DukeTB (16. April 2006)

Hallo

Nun will ich auch mal was über mein Torque2 berichten.
Oder auch nicht - Thory hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt. 
Ich kann bequem hochfahren, um es dann runter richtig krachen zu lassen.
Das Fahrwerk biegt manche knifflige Stelle gerade.
An der Ausstattung habe ich noch kurz gefeilt.
XO-Gripshifter (ich drehe lieber), VRO (flexibler in der Einstellung) und meinen alten Flite.
Mit dem originalen Sattel konnte sich mein Hintern nicht anfreunden. 

Womit ich bei meinen 2 kleinen Kritikpunkten bin.
Das Dämpfer-Setup ist ein bisschen tricky.
Ich glaube aber nicht, daß ich annähernd das Optimum aus dem Federbein rausgeholt habe.
Vieleicht wäre es von Canyon hilfreich, wenn sie ein paar  Setup-Tips rausrücken würden z.B. wieviel Druck bei welchem Gewicht? 
Schließlich haben sie den Hinterbau ja konstruiert und an den Dämpfer angepasst, hoffe ich.
Bei den vielen Möglichkeiten kann man sich ganz schön verrennen.
Mein derzeitiges Ergebnis:
(Klicks zu; 1 bar = 14,5 Psi) 
Hinten
Hauptkammer - 175 psi
Propedal - 100 psi
Propedal-kammer 2,5 von 3 Ringen zu - also relativ kleine Kammer
Zugstufe 8 zu
Propedal runter 1 zu, hoch 12 zu 
vorn
60 psi
Zugstufe 6 - 8 zu
HS-Druckstufe 3 zu
LS-Druckstufe 1 zu
So habe ich rund 1 cm Restfederweg als Durchschlagschutz.
Fürn Gardasee ist es zu soft, aber bei uns gehts so in Ordnung.
Im vollen Ornat wiege ich etwa 85 kg (Camelbak, Tool, Schläuche, option. Protektoren)



Ärgerlicher ist der 2. Punkt.
Die Sattelklemmung mit Schlitz hinten ist schlichtweg eine Fehlkonstruktion.
Ich bin 2x bei schlechtem Wetter gefahren und habe mir die Sattelstütze ruiniert. 
Beim Reinschieben hat es durch den Schlitz Schlamm und Sand ins Sattelrohr gezogen.
Das Ergebniss - Dreck ins Rahmenrohr gepresst und die Stütze ruiniert. 
Da hat auch eine Fettpackung nicht viel geholfen.
Anscheinend haben bei mir die Stütze und das Rahmenrohr die jeweils ungünstigsten Toleranzen.
Zur Zeit verhindert ein alter Schlauch Schlimmeres, leider aber etwas zu spät.
So, das wars erst mal.

DukeTB


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. April 2006)

DukeTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 2x bei schlechtem Wetter gefahren und habe mir die Sattelstütze ruiniert.


Inwiefern?
Zerkratzt?


----------



## DukeTB (16. April 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Inwiefern?
> Zerkratzt?




Jo, schön tief zerkratzt rundrum.
Man sieht jede Bewegung, die ich beim Rein- und Raus gemacht habe. 
Sieht aus als wäre sie schon jahrelang im Gebrauch.
Wobei, meine 6 Jahre alte Thomson im Nicolai sieht nicht so zerkratzt aus.

DukeTB


----------



## thory (17. April 2006)

Hallo,

konnte mich ein paar Tage nicht melden, da ich leider zum Gardasee musste 

Ich habe natürlich ein paar Fotos von da mitgebracht

@DukeTB: welcome to the club! Deine Kritikpunkte sind auch meine. An der Einstellung der Federung habe ich gegenüber dem hier beschriebenen nichts mehr geändert, ich bin da nicht der Tüftler und fahre lieber. Aber es funktioniert ja soweit...
Was die Sattelstütze angeht: die macht mir auch Kummer, die beschriftung ist schon fast unleserlich. Der Monteur schmierte eine Überdosis Fett in den Stütze - dient der Konservierung - ok. Davon ist aber etwas an die Ränder des Innenrohrs gekommen. Und jetzt rutscht die unter meinem Gewicht gerne nach unten. Die Schraube habe ich schon irre fest angezogen, mehr traue ich mich nicht.

@little_psycho: ich fahre wohl ein Torque, mit der Canyon Bestellhotline bin ich aber weder verschwägert noch verwand ... sorry. Vielleicht fragst Du da einfach mal nach.

@user129: bei unserer Alpentour 2005 haben einige es mit so Sattelgestützten Trinkflaschen Haltern probiert. Das hat sich nicht wirklich bewährt.... der Kommentar mit dem "Sackhalter" ist nicht unzutreffend.

@alle denen mein Report von letzter Woche gefallen hat: Danke für die Komplimente.

Meine Einschätzung des Rades hat sich am Lago bestätigt. Ein besonderes Highlight für mich war, dass ich den Aufstieg(!) von Pregasina zum Passo Rochette - also diesen schönen Trial - kmplt bergauf fahren konnte. In einer Serpentine habe ich gepatzt - aber ansonsten ist das einfach gelaufen. Ein schönes Beispiel für die Uphill Qualitäten. 

Dann scheinen die Bremsbeläge der Avids schon am Ende zu sein - das ging doch sehr schnell und ist damit ein echter Kostenfaktor. Bei der Abfahrt über den Sentiero 117 ins Valle Singol und weiter nach Limone haben die Bremsen einen deutlichen Brandgeruch verbreitet, aber nach wie vor gut gebremst. Trotzdem denke ich daran mir evtl auch für hinten die 203er Scheibe zu montieren. Mal sehen.

Gruss


----------



## DukeTB (17. April 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> konnte mich ein paar Tage nicht melden, da ich leider zum Gardasee musste



Ich könnte dich direkt mal beneiden.
Ich bin 850 km von Riva weg. 
Sowas muß ich generalstabsmäßig planen und es geht schon gar nicht mal übers  WE.

Mfg DukeTB


----------



## thto (18. April 2006)

@thory , sehr schöne pics und toller bericht zum torque , perfekt


----------



## löösns (27. April 2006)

da kann man sich nur freuen... hoffentlich regnets noch eine weile. genauer gesagt bis etwa mitte juni, dann ist mein torque (ltd) hoffnetlich auch da! bis anhin lese ich aber gerne und gespannt deine berichte mit thory! dankeschön dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (27. April 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> ...bis anhin lese ich aber gerne und gespannt deine berichte mit thory! dankeschön dafür!



Freut mich daß Du DIch gut unterhalten fühlst, muß jetzt leider für 4 Tage  nach Bozen, da soll es so Freeride strecken geben. Sagt man. Und jetzt habe ich 4 Tage lang nix anderes zu tun als die alle abzuklappern.... das Leben ist schon hart!


----------



## torquer I (27. April 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> da kann man sich nur freuen... hoffentlich regnets noch eine weile. genauer gesagt bis etwa mitte juni, dann ist mein torque (ltd) hoffnetlich auch da! bis anhin lese ich aber gerne und gespannt deine berichte mit thory! dankeschön dafür!



servus,
mir hatte die hotline gesagt ende mai würde mein torque ltd. montiert.verschiebt sich die gesammte torque-linie nun nach hinten??


----------



## löösns (28. April 2006)

was soll man dazu sagen? während ich hier immer noch auf mein torque warte, hat der andere das gefühl er müsse 4 tage bikeparks damit rocken...! sauerei!  wenigstens erleichtert mir das wetter hier das warten. es strömt aus küüüübeln! üüüübel!

@torquerI: zum thema warten: hab mein torque ltd am 16 februar bestellt. 29.märz kam die botschaft, dass sich die produktion in die kw 22 (statt wie bei der bestellung angegeben 19) verschieben werde. weiss nicht, wann du deins bestellt hast und wann dein versprochener termin war... du hast keinen brief bekommen? naja, mitte juni war vielleicht einw enig übertrieben, aber ich nehme an, es wird nach pfingsten sein, wenn ich mein bike das erste mal reiten darf...

grüss euch


----------



## torquer I (28. April 2006)

servus,
also mein torque ltd. hab ich vor gut 10 tagen bestellt, bzw. das torque 2. da ein ltd. kurzfristig wieder verfügbar war, hab ich dann 2 tage später doch noch eins bekommen. canyon-briefchen sagt KW 23! das sind noch 6 wochen. mal schaun was draus wird und ob ich es wirklich zu dem genannten termin abholen kann.


----------



## löösns (28. April 2006)

phuh, kw 23? das ist schon fast mitte juni, bis du mal riden kannst... aber was wir nicht alles tun für geile bikes, oda? 

ich hab mal noch ein bisschen freds über das torque gelesen und stell mir folgende frage, wär schön, wenn sich vielleicht jemand äussern würde, so muss ich keinen neuen fred eröffnen... 
wie stabil ist der rahmen? kann man damit im bikeparka auch mal n drop nehmen? wleche höhe schätzt ihr und mit welchem rahmen aus dem rest der bikewelt ist der wohl ca vergleichbar? gibts irgendwo steifigkeits messwerte, oder kann mir staabi oder ein mitarbeiter sagen, wies so aussieht? 
und 2.: wie lange hätte man auf den rahmen garantie, falls da doch mal was reissen oder brechen würde? muss man in dem fall das ganze bike einschicken...?


----------



## skidder (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo thory habe mich sehr über deine beschreibung der fahreindrücke vom torque 2 gefreut, es war sehr informativ und die coolen bilder waren super.
Ich habe mir das "torque 3" am 18.04.06 bestellt und hoffe es kommt in der 22KW (laut aussage von canyon).
Ich kann es kaum erwarten!!!
cu


----------



## thory (2. Mai 2006)

Nach 4 Tagen Touren um Bozen noch folgende Erkenntnisse:

a.) die Juicy 7 kommt doch recht schnell ans Limit: ich baue mir jetzt schleunigst auch hinten eine große Scheibe ein. In der Praxis bremse ich doch viel hinten, damit das  Vorderread "rutschfrei" die Führung übernimmt. 
Bei langen Abfahrten, also wenn die Bremse richtig warm wird, fängt die Juicy irgendwann  an einen Höllenlärm zu veranstalten um dann kurze Zeit später einen mehrfachen Zugriff, sozusagen Pumpen zubenötigen, um wieder "normal" zu greifen. In der Praxis sieht das so aus: steile asphalt abfahrt (>20% auch 30%), ich lasse laufen und bremse nur vor und durch die Kurven. Wenn man wiedermal los läßt, um vor der nächsten Kurve wieder abzubremsen, läßt sich der Hebel plötzlich bis fast an den Lenker ziehen. Bremst aber noch normal - bis auf den veränderten Hebelweg. Mit pumpen kann man den alten Druckpunkt auch wieder herstellen. Das alles findet unter einer riesigen Lärmentwicklung statt. Nach der Abfahrt ist sogar das Rahmendreieck um das hintere Ausfallende richtig warm -> wärmeableitung in den Rahmen scheint zu funktionieren. 
Nach Abkühlen funktioniert die Bremse wieder normal. Meine Diagnose: die Bremsflüssigkeit beginnt zu sieden und es entsteht Gas im System -> daher das Pumpen" - beim Abkühlen bildet sich das wieder zurück. Die Louise FR kommt im Vergleich dazu in echtes Fading, d.h. die Handkräfte nehmen zu, sonst bleibt aber alles normal. Dazu ist zu sagen, dass ich eine Avid Juicy 203/185 mit der Louise FR 180/160 vergleiche. Ich hätte mir eine bessere Standfestigkeit der Juicy erwartet, dies scheint wirklich nicht die starke Seite dieser Bremse zu sein.

b.) zum Hinterbau des Torque: ich habe mich auf das Radel immer mehr eingeschossen und fahre schneller, auch mit Sprüngen über Gräben, nehme geeignete Felsbrocken auf dem Trail als Absprungrampe und fahre auch kleine Drops mit Tempo - was sich halt so bietet. Ich habe den Dämpfer auf 25% SAG eingestellt (so 16mm von 63mm), die Progressionsschraube voll auf anschlag gedreht und in den Piggy Back 12 bar gepumpt (max 13 laut Hersteller). Bei meiner Fahrweise nutze ich den Federweg voll aus. Da ich aber sicher nicht der "beste und wildeste" aller Freerider bin, denke ich es wäre wirklich besser, die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus wäre in letzten 10-15mm progressiv. Ich habe nie einen Durchschlag erlebt, aber an dem Gummiring zu urteilen habe ich sicherlich 60mm oder mehr der 63mm ausgenutzt. Insofern habe ich schon meine Zweifel, inwieweit das Torque wirklich tauglich für "North-Shore Stunts" ist. Bei höhreren Drops kann es wohl zum Durchschlagen des Dämpfers kommen.

Als Fazit des Ausfluges: das Rad macht einen super Spaß, wir sind in einer Gruppe gefahren - ausser einem SX-Trail waren alles anderen mit XC Rädern dabei. Das Torque wieselt über die Trails, das ist einfach irre. Bergauf konnte ich immer mithalten, überhaupt kein Problem gg der XC- Fraktion. Verbesserungspunkte sind die Bremse - deren Standfestigkeit empfand ich schon als enttäüschend und der Hinterbau. Wobei mich letzterer nicht wirklich stört, da ich sicherlich keine 2m Drops fahre. Und auf dem Trail ist der Hinterbau wirklich feinfühlig und auch beim Pedalieren antriebneutral.
Das ProPedal am Dämpfer erscheint mir aber mehr oder weniger als Placebo. Zum Glück wippt der Hinterbau eh kaum - und daran ändert das ProPedal auch nichts - egal welchen der 15 Klicks man nimmt.

@löösens: der Rahmen kommt mir sehr stabil vor, ich denke damit wären 2m Drops sicherlich machbar, ich befürchte aber, dass du dafür den Dämpfer sehr stark aufpumpen musst -> ob das Torque wirklich das Bikepark Gerät ist habe ich meine Zweifel. Da ich aber nicht die Drop-Kompetenz habe traue ich mir da aber auch kein echtes Urteil zu.

Gruss


----------



## Bayker (2. Mai 2006)

wow. na das nenn ich fahrbericht


----------



## aemkei77 (2. Mai 2006)

> Nach 4 Tagen Touren um Bozen noch folgende Erkenntnisse:
> 
> a.) die Juicy 7 kommt doch recht schnell ans Limit:



keine Sorgen, viele Trails um Bozen sind echte Bremsenkiller



> Meine Diagnose: die Bremsflüssigkeit beginnt zu sieden und es entsteht Gas im System -> daher das Pumpen"


meine *fern*diagnose - du hast etwas Luft im System - was du oben beschrieben hast sollte - Holländerbremstechnik ausgeschlossen - nicht passieren (kenne Juicy fahrer denen das noch nie passiert ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom_Leo (2. Mai 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Nach 4 Tagen Touren um Bozen noch folgende Erkenntnisse:
> 
> a.) die Juicy 7 kommt doch recht schnell ans Limit:




Meine Vermutung ist auch die, dass bereits Luft in der Leitung ist. Das man die Bremsfüssigkeit an den Siedepunkt bringt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Ein Versuch wären eventuell die Swissstop Bremsbeläge zu probieren, von denen habe ich nur Gutes gehört.

Swissstop MTB Bremsscheibenbeläge

Ich habe mir schon mal einen Satz für mein künftiges ES8 bestellt.  


Gruß

Tom


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> keine Sorgen, viele Trails um Bozen sind echte Bremsenkiller


Auf den Bozener Trails selbst hatten wir (meine Freunde mit Hayes 200/160, ich mit Louise FR 180/160) keine Probleme, 
dafür aber auf einer langen, stets steilen Asphaltstraße gegen Ende eines Trails. (ich glaube, das war von Ritten runter; ich meine nicht die Kopfsteinpflasterstraße)
Das Problem dort: man kann die Bremse immer nur sehr kurz auslassen, da man sonst einfach zu schnell wird. 
Bei allen dreien massives Fading, wie ich's sonst nur auf Skipisten erlebe -- ich habe mir wieder mal 200/180mm gewünscht...




			
				Tom_Leo schrieb:
			
		

> Das man die Bremsfüssigkeit an den Siedepunkt bringt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


Klar geht das.


----------



## thory (2. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> keine Sorgen, viele Trails um Bozen sind echte Bremsenkiller



kurioserweise bekam ich die Probleme nur auf den Asphaltabfahrten  - nicht auf den Trails. Das erkläre ich mir dadurch, dass auf den Asphaltstücken höhreres Tempo gefahren wird, damit mehr potentielle Energie pro Zeit in kinetische und über die Bremse in thermische Energie umgewandelt wird. Als ich die Strecke mit den "Langsamen" der Gruppe fuhr, hatte ich auch auf Asphalt keine Probleme. Trotzdem hätte ich mir von der Juicy verglichen mit der kleineren Louise FR mehr erwartet.



			
				aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> meine *fern*diagnose - du hast etwas Luft im System...



Wenn die Bremse sonst einwandfrei funktioniert spricht doch eher nicht für Luft im System? Wir haben das auch in der Gruppe disskutiert und kamen zum Ergebnis, dass wir nicht entlüften müssen. Hast Du da andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## thory (2. Mai 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> dafür aber auf einer langen, stets steilen Asphaltstraße gegen Ende eines Trails....Das Problem dort: man kann die Bremse immer nur sehr kurz auslassen, da man sonst einfach zu schnell wird.....



Genauso war es!

Aber wenn Du langsamer fährst und eigentlich noch mehr bremst, dann funktioniert die Bremse ohne Probleme. Ich sollte allerdings noch dazu sagen, dass ich 90 kg wiege. Zusätzlich muss die Bremse noch Klamotten, Rucksack, Protektoren und Rad halten.


----------



## aemkei77 (2. Mai 2006)

> Wenn die Bremse sonst einwandfrei funktioniert spricht doch eher nicht für Luft im System?



kalte Luft - wenig Volumen, heisse luft - viel Volumen.

meiner Erfahrung nach kann es durchaus sein, dass wenig Luft sich erst in extremen Situationen bemerkbar macht.

Wenn dein Druckpunkt allerdings bretthart ist (wie eine Hayes), dann ist es eher unwahrscheinlich. Wenn der Druckpunkt aber fast so weich wie bei einer Louise ist, dann hast du Luft im System.

Aussieden ist natürlich auch möglich (z.B. Schleppliftspur auf der CAIDOM Strecke- bevorzugt Hayes mit Sintermetallbelägen) - wieviel wiegst du denn? 



			
				Flo schrieb:
			
		

> dafür aber auf einer langen, stets steilen Asphaltstraße gegen Ende eines Trails.


durch St. Peter, am Gasthaus Hanny vorbei? Oder Ostseite, durch St. Magdalena?

Fading ist dank Gustl bei mir Vergangenheit.


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Mai 2006)

St. Peter ist dort, wo man über diese grobe Kopfsteinpflasterstraße runterkommt, oder? (dort war's nicht)
Meine Orientierung in Bozen ist himmelsrichtungsmäßig leider ziemlich schlecht. Es war hier in der Nähe, falls du da irgendwas erkennen kannst... 
Straße eher schmal, durchgehend ziemlich steil, im oberen Bereich viele Kehren.
Wenn man aus der Rittengondel während dem Hochfahren _hinuntersieht_, ist's eher links...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (2. Mai 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> und mit welchem rahmen aus dem rest der bikewelt ist der wohl ca vergleichbar? gibts irgendwo steifigkeits messwerte, oder kann mir staabi oder ein mitarbeiter sagen, wies so aussieht?



ich konnte das Rad jetzt mit dem Spec Enduro SX Trial I vegleichen.
Rahmen kommt mir ähnlich von der Machart vor - allerdings wiegt das SX Trial kmplt bestimmt 2-3kg mehr. Wobei ich nicht weiß wieviel von dem Mehrgewicht auf den Rahmen entfallen. Ich denke, dass der Torque Rahmen irgendwo zwischen dem "normalem" Enduro-Rahmen und dem SX Trial Rahmen liegt.
Für den Bikepark ist das SX Trial sicherlich das geeignetere Gerät: bzgl Hinterbau Kinematik, Länge des Vorbaus, Kettenführung. Letztere ist eigentlich sehr sinnvoll, denn selbst bei meinen Abfahrten vom letzten Wochenende lag die Kette meist irgendwo - nur nie entsprechend der Stellung der Schaltung. Die technisch sinnvollste Lösung wäre hier wirklich ein Kettenblatt mit allem was es gibt um die Kette im Zaum zu halten vorne und hinten Rohloff.

Das Torque entspricht dem "Freeride on Tour" Gedanken - Vielseitigkeit eines normalen Tourenrades - aber satte Einlagen und /oder knifflige trails sind unterwegs möglich.


----------



## löösns (3. Mai 2006)

danke für die antworten und berichte thory! daraus wird man wiklich schlau. ne frage zuerst mal (ich hoff die hast du noch nicht beantwortet): wieso hast du eigentlich schon ein torque? ich hab gelesen, auch wer sein bike in den letzten wochen bestellt hat bekommt termine um kw 22. nur du hasts schon monate...?? 

das mit der bremse hab ich mir schon halb gedacht... ich hab auch noch ne louise fr 180/180. sonst wexle ich dann halt... 
danke für den rahmenvergleich! 
ich hatte eigentlich ein härteres bild vom torque, was bikepark und so betrifft... aber naja. ich werds auf jeden fall hart drannehmen und dann mal posten, wies so läuft... wiull auch bikepark rocken! und wenn ich den hinterbau hardtail mässig hart pumpen muss...!


----------



## Richi2000 (3. Mai 2006)

hallo zusammen!
vorab bedank auch ich mich für den ausführlichen bericht!  ich wart auch noch auf mein torque3 (sollte es aber bis ende der woche bekommen, aber spätestens nächste ). was ich mich die ganze zeit frage: ist da beim standardmässig verbauten dämpfer mit 63mm hub noch platz zwischen rahmen und hinterrad übrig, sodass man einen dämpfer mit z.b. 70mm hub (ergibt dann ca.180cm fw) fahren könnte? damit hätte man doch ein wenig mehr reserven am hinterbau für drops übrig?!


----------



## thory (4. Mai 2006)

lÃ¶Ã¶sns schrieb:
			
		

> wieso hast du eigentlich schon ein torque? ich hab gelesen, auch wer sein bike in den letzten wochen bestellt hat bekommt termine um kw 22. nur du hasts schon monate...??



bestellt so KW2 VMT KW9 und dann so 1-2 Wochen VerspÃ¤tung. Ja wundert mich auch, daÃ ich mich hier im Wesentlichen mit Wartenden unterhalte und ein Erfahrungaustausch NOCH(!) nicht statt findet.




> ich hatte eigentlich ein hÃ¤rteres bild vom torque, was bikepark und so betrifft... aber naja. ich werds auf jeden fall hart drannehmen und dann mal posten, wies so lÃ¤uft... wiull auch bikepark rocken! und wenn ich den hinterbau hardtail mÃ¤ssig hart pumpen muss...!



Nochmal: ich selbst habe keine Bikepark-kompetenz, bin noch nie einen North Shore gefahren, geschweige denn einen solchen gedropt. Ich berichte nur meine Trailerfahrungen, da allerdings schon mit Sprungeinlagen, Kompressionen und kleinen Drops. Deshalb lÃ¤uft der ganze Thread auch unter "FahreindrÃ¼cke". Einen umfassenden und fairen Testbericht traue ich mir hier nicht zu.
Ich bin natÃ¼rlich sehr gespannt, wie Dir das Torque 3 dann gefÃ¤llt und wie Du meinst das es im Bikepark rockt.

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Bikepark-GerÃ¤t, allerdings muss das deutlich unter 2000â¬ besser nur die HÃ¤lfte kosten, gebraucht wÃ¤re auch gut. Mein Sohn hat nÃ¤mlich Gefallen an der Sache gefunden...
Dabei gucke ich eher so in Richtung Spec Big Hit oder Kona Coiler. Ein gebrauchter Big Mountain wÃ¤re aber sicherlich auch 'ne fein Sache. Na  mal sehen.


----------



## thory (4. Mai 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> vorab bedank auch ich mich für den ausführlichen bericht!  ich wart auch noch auf mein torque3 (sollte es aber bis ende der woche bekommen, aber spätestens nächste ).


 Bittebitte - vielleicht kannst Du mir sowie Du Deines hast eine kleine Einführung in den NPT geben? Der müsste doch eigentlich schon weitgehend schneefrei sein? So bis auf die oberen 300hm? Und wann sollen die Bauarbeiten beginnen?



> was ich mich die ganze zeit frage: ist da beim standardmässig verbauten dämpfer mit 63mm hub noch platz zwischen rahmen und hinterrad übrig, sodass man einen dämpfer mit z.b. 70mm hub (ergibt dann ca.180cm fw) fahren könnte? damit hätte man doch ein wenig mehr reserven am hinterbau für drops übrig?!


Kann ich nix zu sagen - schon mal bei Canyon gefragt?


----------



## anturner (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Seit nun fast 2 Wochen bin ich der Besitzer eines Torque 3. 

Das Auspacken und zusammenbauen war ein Erlebnis fuer mich. Bis zu diesem tag, bin ich ein Turner 5Spot gefahren mit Revelation vorne, der auf meiner Waage 12.28kg inkl Pedale einzeigte.
Das Torque wog ohne Pedale rund 15.7 kg also wie im Katalog beschrieben, mit den Pedalen waren wir dann bei 16.2kg.
Diese vier kilos machen einen Riesen Unterschied, wenn man zB das Radl zur Monatge an den Bike Stand haengt.

Wie auch immer. Verrueckt wie ich bin und keine Kosten und Muehen scheut um dem Traumbike einen Schritt naeher zu kommen, hatte ich mir im Vorfeld bereits einen Radsatz mit Tune Naben und 5.1Felgen bestellt und diesen mit Nobby Nic 2.4 (im Vergleich zu den Big Bettys) quasi verziert.

Mit den Original Raedern und reifen, war das Torque schon ein ziemlich serioeses Stueck Fahrrad und fuer mich absolutes Neuland.
Mit den neuen Raedern hingegen, schrumpfte das Gewicht auf genau 14.98kg.

Meine erste Fahrt war erstaunlich. Die Gabel, eine Vanilla, war nicht an mein Gewicht angepasst sondern auf 10kg leichter eingetunt. Dennoch tat sie Ihren Dienst um Sphaeren besser als jede Gabel zuvor (und davon hatte ich schon viele und die besten davon waren bisher AM1 Marzocchi und Vanilla 130 Fox - die Talas 130 waren immer defekt und die andern weich).
Sensibel wie ein Mauerbluemchen sog sie noch so geringe Unebenheit in sich hinein und gab nur ein zartes Laecheln weiter.

Das Bike rollt besser als jedes Bike zuvor - gut meine American Classic Raeder mit den Michelin XCR Dry waren noch eine Spur leichtfuessiger unterwegs -doch das reine Rollen ohne Beschleunigen hatte ich bis dahin noch nie so leicht erlebt.

Den ersten Berg hinauf war kein Problem obwohl ich mir Sorgen gemacht hatte, dass dies sicher nicht mehr moeglich sein werde. Selbst schwierige Passagen waren mit etwas Fahrtechnik leicht zu bewaeltigen. Einizg die ast 3kg Unterschied ziehen etwas mehr in den Beinen.

Der Hinterbau fuehlte sich straff an und ist mittlerweile etwas softer. Ich hole nun den vollen Federweg raus und habe nie Durchschlaege. Die Progression habe ich eine halbe Umdrehung offen, da die Kennlinie so deutlich linearer wird.

Geradeaus auf dem schnellen Singletrail aber auch in sehr schnellen technischen Passagen neigt das Torque deutlich zum untersteuern. Dies gibt Sicherheit auf schnellen Wegen, macht den Esel aber deutlich Traeger als zB den 5 Spot von Turner. Diese Tatsache stoert mich gewaltig, da das Cornering und auf kurvigen Wegen, das Ausweichen von Baeumen und anderen Hindernissen zu starken Bremsmanoevern fuehrt, da ich einfach und simpel "die Kurve nicht kriege".

Der Syntace Lenker hat 12° Kroepfung was viel ist im Vergleich dazu hat Easton nur gerade 8°. Der Vorbau weicht schon von der Serie mitjetzt 90mm ab.

Der Lenkwinkel ist mit 68° mit 1,5° kleiner als der des Turners, der 1cm mehr der Van macht das Bike auch nicht wendiger.

Hat jemand von Euch einen Tipp, wie ich mein Torque wendiger machen kann? Bringt ein anderer Lenker was?


----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2006)

> Hat jemand von Euch einen Tipp, wie ich mein Torque wendiger machen kann? Bringt ein anderer Lenker was?



ein anderer Lenker bringt kaum was, evtl ein kürzerer Vorbau.

mehr noch bringt ein Anpassen der Fahrtechnik:

bei flachem Lenkwinkel musst du das Gewicht mehr nach Vorne bringen - meist geht da noch viel - bringt erstens mehr Grip am Vorderrad und zweitens wird das bike wendiger, da der Schwerpunkt zentraler ist.

probiers, ist erstaunlich was da ausmacht.


----------



## thory (4. Mai 2006)

anturner schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von Euch einen Tipp, wie ich mein Torque wendiger machen kann? Bringt ein anderer Lenker was?



Klar: kürzere Gabel einbauen, dann haste einen echten XC Lenkwinkel 

Nee - im Ernst: erstmal Glückwunsch zu dem Radel und ich freue mich nicht mehr der einzigste zu sein, der hier seine Erfahrungen kundtut. 

Mir kommt das Rad doch recht wendig vor. Allerdings meine ich damit auch eher sehr langsam gefahrene Spitzkehren und Serpentinen. Bzw überhaupt das "Drehen auf der Stelle". 
Wenn Du mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad brauchst, dann hat aemkei77 schon was dazu gesagt. Mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Mai 2006)

Das Problem des mangelnden Grips am Vorderrad tritt bei Bikes umso stärker auf, umso länger die Federgabel/höher die Front ist.
Deswegen senke ich die Gabel für Schotterabfahrten beispielsweise ab (!), da mehr Gewicht am Vorderrad lastet und dieses somit mehr Traktion hat.

Zur Wendigkeit an sich: kürzerer Vorbau bringt mE am meisten -- merke ich beim VRO stark, wenn ich ihn ganz zurückstelle.

@anturner: du hast das Bike ja gewichtsreduziert -- warum hast du eig. nicht das Modell mit der TALAS gekauft?


----------



## anturner (4. Mai 2006)

@anturner: du hast das Bike ja gewichtsreduziert -- warum hast du eig. nicht das Modell mit der TALAS gekauft?[/QUOTE]


Da ist Antwort einfach. Ich hatte im November ein Torque Ltd bestellt und als Liefertermin war Ende Februar angegeben worden. Nun sollte es nach mehrmaliger Auskunft mitte Juni werden - das war mir zu lang bzw zu kurz bis die neuen Modelle vorgestellt werden.

Das Torque 2 waere vielleicht die bessere Wahl gewesen, wobei die Van eine Bombe ist und doch noch einiges an Gewichtsreduktion drinliegt, wenn ich will.

Wie das Ltd auf den Wert kommt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wenn mein Radl mit den sicher leichteren Raedern und Reifen als beim Ltd noch 300g mehr auf die Waage bringt.

Kurbel ist fast gleich schwer
die Triggers XO sind 60 g leichter
Lenker macht vielleicht 50g aus
die Gabel laut MTB Magazin 150g
Raeder aber sicher 250g schwerer
 

Das Gewicht stoert mich mittlereile nicht mehr die Gabel auch nicht nur eben die Tatsache, dass das Teil einfach geradeausfaehrt wenn ich um die Kurve will...
Rebound offen
Compression voll auf

An den Nobby Nics liegts auch nicht die fahre ich seit September 05 und die waren immer Topp.

Wie gesagt versuche mal meinen Sattel etwas nach vorne zu bringen um mehr Gewicht auf die Gabel zu kriegen.
Einen Lenker zu montieren, der bedingt durch die Kroepfung weniger Armweg verlangt um aggressiver einzulenken und am Schluss mit einem 75 Vorbau.

Danke fuer EUre Hilfe Bike Gemeinde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (4. Mai 2006)

> Wie gesagt versuche mal meinen Sattel etwas nach vorne zu bringen um mehr Gewicht auf die Gabel zu kriegen.



aufstehen!!!, im sitzen ist jedes bike träge


----------



## User129 (7. Mai 2006)

hey wie siehts  denn mal mit ein paar schönen großen Bildern aus hätte so gerne mal ein Torque als Desktophintergrund.  : )


----------



## Trollobaby (8. Mai 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> hey wie siehts  denn mal mit ein paar schönen großen Bildern aus hätte so gerne mal ein Torque als Desktophintergrund.  : )


das ist doch mal ein konstruktiver Vorschlag


----------



## löösns (8. Mai 2006)

BILDER! BILDER!

Jep, also wenn du von trägem fahrverhalten im sitzen redest, dann ist dir nicht mehr zu helfen...! natürlich aufstehen! ich hab mir auch schon einen kürzeren vorbau gekauft... zum gewicht: werd mein ltd dann mal auf die waage stellen und beschied geben, wieveils wirklich ist...! freu mich abartig... noch 4 wochen...!


----------



## Richi2000 (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo!
Habe jetzt seit Samstag endlich mein 3er in Besitz genommen (Liefertermin wurde pünktlich eingehalten) und natürlch auch schon ein wenig getestet.

1. Die 36er VAN ist der Wahnsinn: allerfeinstes Ansprechverhalten, Lenkpräzision wie man es sich nur wünschen kann..nur leider für Uphills nicht absenkbar, was mich allerdings nicht sonderlich stört. Ich hab das Rad nicht gekauft um eine Bergwertung zu gewinnen, sondern um nach oben zu kommen und dann am Retourweg Spaß zu haben- und den hab ich.
Habe das Setup derzeit wie folgt eingestellt: mittlere Federhärte (habe 80kg), Federvorspannung 5 Klicks zugedreht, Zugstufe 6 Klicks zugedreht, Highspeed und Lowspeeddruckstufe 4 Klicks zugedreht.

2. Dämpfer: Zuerst muß ich sagen: supersensibel! Na gut, meine Aussage ist in der Hinsicht leicht zu verstehen, da ich bisher (fast) zur Hardtail gefahren bin. 
Mein Setup schaut wie folgt aus:
Hauptkammer mit 10 bar (ca 30% Sag), Zugstufe 5 Klicks zugedreht, Progression voll reingedreht und Ausgleichsbehälter mit 9 bar gefüllt. Das Propedal hab ich voll aufgedreht, da ich Wert auf feines Ansprechverhalten lege und der Hinterbau meiner Meinung nach eh ziemlich neutral auf Pedaleinflüsse reagiert (im sitzen). Auf meiner Teststrecke nutze ich den Federweg am Hinterbau voll eigentlich voll aus. Jedenfalls hatte ich bei Sprüngen (ca. 1,5m) keinen harten Durchschlag.
Derzeit fahre ich eine mittlere Dämpferschlittenposition. Frage: Gibt es schon Erfahrungsberichte mit einer anderen Schlittenposition, bei der es weniger Durchläge gibt?

3. Bremsen: Da ich schon ab Geschäft auch hinten gleich eine 203er Scheibe montiert habe und versuche keine langen Schleifbremsungen zu veranstalten kann ich bisher nur Positives berichten. Nach einer kurzen Einfahrzeit beißt die Bremse immer besser und zeigte bisher keine Probleme.

4. Bei meinen bisherigen Testrunden hatte ich einige hundert Höhenmeter auf meiner Hausrunde (technischer Singeltrail mit einigen Wurzelpassagen und leichten Sprüngen) zurückzulegen. Hier war durch die nichtabsenkbare Gabel eine etwas leichte Front festzustellen, das aber nicht weiter schlimm war, weil ich steilere Passagen als die noch fahrbaren sowieso lieber schiebe- wie gesagt: Die Bergwertung gewinne ich damit nicht.
Die Abfahrt war dann dafür umso besser: Das Bike lässt sich super durch die Kurven  bewegen, das Fahrwerk bügelt alles nieder, Big Betty bietet ausreichend Traktion, auch auf Wurzeln. Sollte man vor lauter Eifer mal zu schnell sein- die Juicy richtets! Einzig für sehr steile Passagen, wie wir sie hier in Innsbruck zu genüge haben wäre eventuell ein kürzerer Vorbau (derzeit 90mm bei Größe L) eine feine Sache. Allerdings würde dadurch die Uphillperformance wahrscheinlich leiden.

Fazit: Für mich ein Spaßgeschoß erster Güte . Die Hinterbauabstimmung mit der dauernden Pumperei ist allerdings ein kleines Geduldsspiel.


----------



## Richi2000 (15. Mai 2006)

Thory: Der Nordpark Singeltrail wird diese Saison wohl nur mit eigener Kraft zu befahren sien. Die Seilbahn wird umgebaut und soll soweit ich weiss im Dezember fertig sein. An der Strecke selber soll auch gearbeitet werden. Chickenruns und neue Obstacels... wer selber hochkommt (ja wir haben ein Torque, mit dem das möglich ist ) kann aber auch diese Saison fahren.


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Mai 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Derzeit fahre ich eine mittlere Dämpferschlittenposition. Frage: Gibt es schon Erfahrungsberichte mit einer anderen Schlittenposition, bei der es weniger Durchläge gibt?


Wie, man kann da doch was verstellen? Hatte Staabi nicht mal gesagt, dass der verstellbare Schlitten nur bei einem Testbike bzw. den Vorserienmodellen vorhanden war, später aber als ungeeignet beurteilt wurde und folglich nie in Serie ging?


----------



## Richi2000 (15. Mai 2006)

Also bei meinem Bike lässt sich der Schlitten verschieben, so daß ich den Lenkwinkel/Sitzwinkel verändern kann. Allerdings fehlt bei mir die Schraube, wie sie am bike auf der Homepage von Canyon zu finden ist. Inwiefern sich allerdings eine Veränderung der Schlittenposition auf das Dämpferansprechverhalten etc. auswirkt weiss ich bisher noch nicht (habe canyon angemailt, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten).


----------



## thory (16. Mai 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Thory: Der Nordpark Singeltrail wird diese Saison wohl nur mit eigener Kraft zu befahren sien.


Das weiß ich, da ich die Vertrider.com ab und an verfolge. VertriderChef hat mir sogar auf meine entsprechende Frage geantwortet, daß er mit großem Baustellenaufkommen rechnet, also viele LKWs. Und das dass dann eher nix für bikers wäre. Der Nordparkbahn-Mensch hingegen meinte, dass Sa/So da keine LKWs fahren. Mich würde der NPT schon reizen - müsste ja mittlerweile im unteren Bereich weitgehend schneefrei sein. Wobei meine Sorge nicht ist was ich dann hoch schiebe - sondern eher was ich mich beim runterfahren nicht traue....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
schön daß Dir Dein Torque gefällt. Noch schöner, daß es hier mal zu einem echten Erfahrungsaustausch kommt! 

Big Betty und 203er Scheibe habe ich mir mittlerweile auch zugelegt aber noch nicht montiert.
Ist der Schlitten tatsächlich verstellbar? Sieht doch eher aus wie vielleicht mal gewollt und dann doch nicht... bin auf jeden Fall auf die Antwort von Canyon gespannt, die Du uns dann bitte zukommen läßt.... Danke!

Ich hatte auch ein weiteres Erfolgserlebnis mit meinem Torque: bin aufs Brauneck bei Lenggries geradelt - und zwar alles durchgefahren. Wer den Berg kennt -> also für mich ist das eine der knackigen Uphill Prüfunge, wer hier hoch kommt ist bergtauglich!
Und dann kam das beste: die Abfahrt vom Gipfel habe ich mir frei gesucht: Wanderpfade=Single Trials, Skipiste, Altschneefelder -> 'Freies Reiten' eben... 
Allerdings kam die hintere Juicy (noch 185) wieder in die schon beschriebene Problem-Temperatur.

Gruss


----------



## skidder (17. Mai 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Habe jetzt seit Samstag endlich mein 3er in Besitz genommen (Liefertermin wurde pünktlich eingehalten) und natürlch auch schon ein wenig getestet.
> 
> 1. Die 36er VAN ist der Wahnsinn: allerfeinstes Ansprechverhalten, Lenkpräzision wie man es sich nur wünschen kann..nur leider für Uphills nicht absenkbar, was mich allerdings nicht sonderlich stört. Ich hab das Rad nicht gekauft um eine Bergwertung zu gewinnen, sondern um nach oben zu kommen und dann am Retourweg Spaß zu haben- und den hab ich.
> ...




Hi, super das du dein neues bike erhalten hast!!!! ich warte noch auf mein torque (Montage Termin ist die 22kw) hoffentlich kommt es pünktlich, ich bin schon richtig heiß und kanns kaum erwarten mal durch den Wald zu pflügen.
Viel spaß mit!!!
PS: hast du evtl. schon Bilder von dein bike?
Gruß


----------



## löösns (19. Mai 2006)

Ja, wo bleiben die bilder???? *heul*


----------



## Richi2000 (20. Mai 2006)

So versammelte Torquer-Gemeinde!
Gemeinde? Gibts denn auch noch andere, die auch schon Torque haben? Ein paar Infos zu eurem Setup würde mich schon interessieren!
Ich war jedenfalls wieder auf den Tracks in Innsbruck unterwegs und bin immer mehr vom Bike begeistert. 
Den Druck in der Dämpferhauptkammer hab ich mittlererweile auf 11bar, den im Ausgleichsbehälter auf 10 bar herhöht. 
Die Vorspannung bei der Gabel hab ich auf maximal gestellt, weil sie mir im sehr steilen Gelände zu stark durchsackte und ich so mehr Reserven bei Sprüngen habe. Das Ansprechverhalten ist jedenfalls immer noch top.
Bezüglich des Dämpferschlittens hab ich noch nichts von Canyon gehört , habs aber selbst mal grob (!) nachgemessen: Wenn ich den Schlitten ganz nach vorne schiebe habe ich 68°Lenk und 72° Sitzwinkel. In der hinteren Position versteilten sich die Winkel merklich (ca.70/74). Die Geometrieveränderung ist also schon beachtlich. Werde demnächst mal testen, wie sich das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers ändert, wenn ich die Position verändere. In der Stellung mit flachem Lenkwinkel wird das Bike vermutlich ziemlich hecklastig- hoffentlich schluckt der Dämpfer das, ohne daß ich ihn extrem aufpumpen muß. Weiß übrigens wer, wieviel Druck man maximal in der Hauptkammer fahren darf?? Das Handling des Bikes gefällt mir mit jeder Fahrt besser, auch bei rutschigen Bedingungen war das Bike eigentlich immer gut kontrollierbar. Trotzdem werd ich mir demnächst mal einen kürzeren Vorbau zulegen; langsam pfeif ich auf den Uphill und will nur noch heizen Hoffentlich gibts auch mal von anderen ein Feedback zu ihrem Bike! 
Grüße Richi


----------



## thto (20. Mai 2006)

pics vom torque im einsatz ?
sorry , in deiner gallery , fett !


----------



## Richi2000 (20. Mai 2006)

Jau...leider nur wenige...in meinem Album! Kann ich eigentlich kurze Filme auch posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. Mai 2006)

ich glaub schon, porbiers aus!


----------



## User129 (20. Mai 2006)

lede es doch einfach bei http://rapidshare.de hoch


----------



## fone (21. Mai 2006)

geht http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/117141


----------



## thory (21. Mai 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> So versammelte Torquer-Gemeinde!
> Gemeinde? Gibts denn auch noch andere....
> Die Vorspannung bei der Gabel hab ich auf maximal gestellt, weil sie mir im sehr steilen Gelände zu stark durchsackte und ich so mehr Reserven bei Sprüngen habe. .... Hoffentlich gibts auch mal von anderen ein Feedback zu ihrem Bike!
> Grüße Richi




bin ja froh, das ich nicht der einzigste bin, der begeistert ist! 
Samstag bin ich 601 gefahren - ging  wirklich gut, bis auf eine kurze Einlage, als mir ein Ast die Brille klaute. Und such' mal Brille ohne Brille... 
Rad läuft da wirklich super, eher meine Nevern "da willste runter, das geht doch garnicht..."-> Hirn aus, Bremsen auf -> Paßt scho'
Dann noch vom Ledrosee zur Bocca del Ussol, und weil es so schön war, gleich beide wege probiert 414: ist mehr was für Freunde von Felsstufen - ging alles glatt. 414b ist anfangs ein Wiesen- und später ein Waldtrail - super schön.  Letztere Variante werde ich beim AC dieses Jahr nehmen. Bergauf musste ich allerdings ab 1100m knechten, d.h. Rad auf dem Rucksack. Das Torque habe ich mit 203mm Bremse hinten und Big Betty Bereifung aufgerüstet. Bei solchen Touren ist das ein richtiges "sorglos paket". 
Die Low Speed Druckstufe an der Talas habe ich auch ziemlich reingedreht, damit das Rad nicht beim Bremsen mit einer Verbeugung reagiert. 
Ich habe heute die ersten Bremsbeläge gewechselt, d.h. die haben etwa genauso lange gehalten wie die Fat Alberts ... wobei letztere noch so 30% Profil in der Mitte haben. Bis wohin fahrt ihr denn die Reifen? Bis die zum Semislick mutieren? 
Und was mich nervt ist der Sattelschnellspanner. Dieses Metallplättchen gegen das der Excenter drückt hat sich verschoben und bei der heutigen Tour rutschte der Sattel etwa 1 cm/ 100hm 'rein.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## RipItKaputt (22. Mai 2006)

Servus!
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Torque zuzulegen... suche nämlich ein Rad mit dem ich gut berghoch komme und ordentlich Trails fetzen kann. Hatte zuerst das Specialized SX Trail im Auge .. bin aber aus Gewichts und Preisgründen davon abgekommen. Bin ansonsten im DDD Bereich auf HT unterwegs, moschen ist mir also net fremd  Wäre das Torque also für mich empfehlenswert? Ich dachte aufgrund des schmalen Geldbeutels an das Torque 1...

Gruß,
Jochen


----------



## thory (23. Mai 2006)

RipItKaputt schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Torque zuzulegen... suche nämlich ein Rad mit dem ich gut berghoch komme und ordentlich Trails fetzen kann. ...



Erkundige Dich doch erstmal bei der Hotline über Lieferbarkeit und voraussichtliche Wartezeit auf ein Torque 1. 
Das SX Trail bin ich nur kurz gefahren: zum hochkommen fehlt dem das 2. Kettenblatt. Zum Nachrüsten müsstest Du wohl die ganze Kurbel austauschen (sah jedenfalls so aus). Natürlich ist das SX Trail ein tolles Gerät aber m.E. sehr Seilbahn orientiert. 
Was Deine Anforderung angeht: gut hochkommen und Trails "fetzen" -> da ist das Torque sicherlich ein ideales Rad und universeller als das SX Trail.

Gruss


----------



## löösns (23. Mai 2006)

krass! der eine wechselt schon bremsbeläge und pneus, während ich hier immer noch warte...!!! 
also bei meinen ralphs gings sehr schnell, bis die slick waren. jetzt fahr ich die noch auf der strasse und wenns mal wieder profil braucht, nehm ich die mit profil und wechsle eben schnell. aber für auf die strasse tugen die slick super racing ralphs noch gut! 

und zu ripitkaputt: ja, ein torque 1 dürfte noch verfügbar sein. einige ander modelle sind schon ausverkauft. aber eben die wartezeit... aber geil ists sicher! nicht umsonst wart auch ich auf eins...!


----------



## thory (23. Mai 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> krass! der eine wechselt schon bremsbeläge und pneus, während ich hier immer noch warte...!!!



das ist die Ungerechtigkeit der Welt  


> ...taugen die slick super racing ralphs noch gut!


idealer Reifen fürs Torque....  

Wurden die dann Pannenanfälliger?


----------



## cos75 (23. Mai 2006)

Schon wieder Gardasee ? Langsam glaube ich du wohnst da unten 



			
				thory schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag bin ich 601 gefahren - ging  wirklich gut, bis auf eine kurze Einlage, als mir ein Ast die Brille klaute. Und such' mal Brille ohne Brille...
> Rad läuft da wirklich super, eher meine Nevern "da willste runter, das geht doch garnicht..."-> Hirn aus, Bremsen auf -> Paßt scho'
> Dann noch vom Ledrosee zur Bocca del Ussol, und weil es so schön war, gleich beide wege probiert 414: ist mehr was für Freunde von Felsstufen - ging alles glatt. 414b ist anfangs ein Wiesen- und später ein Waldtrail - super schön.  Letztere Variante werde ich beim AC dieses Jahr nehmen. Bergauf musste ich allerdings ab 1100m knechten, d.h. Rad auf dem Rucksack. Das Torque habe ich mit 203mm Bremse hinten und Big Betty Bereifung aufgerüstet. Bei solchen Touren ist das ein richtiges "sorglos paket".
> Die Low Speed Druckstufe an der Talas habe ich auch ziemlich reingedreht, damit das Rad nicht beim Bremsen mit einer Verbeugung reagiert.
> ...


----------



## thory (23. Mai 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder Gardasee ? Langsam glaube ich du wohnst da unten



Nee, aber ich habe die ehrenvolle Aufgabe die Strecke des diesjährigen ACs zu erkunden. Da habe ich mir einige "Schlüsselstellen" der letzten beiden Etappen von Dimaro bis Limone angeguckt. Der 601 war da eher 'ne Kür, aber auch einfach mal fällig.

Eigentlich fahre ich diese Erkundungstour wie auch den AC mit dem Spec Epic. Leider ist dieses futsch und wartet seit drei Wochen beim Händler auf ein Ersatzteil. In dieser Situation erweist sich das Torque als gutes "Ersatzbike" - voll tourenfähig.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (24. Mai 2006)

Hey,

echt super die Berichte hier! 

Hab mir auch Torque2 bestellt, Montagetermin 26kw.


Bin mir noch nicht so ganz schlüssig was ich da so mitbestellen soll.

Hier fahren ja jetzt einige von euch 203mm hinten. Sollte ich das auch gleich mitbestellen?

Was fahrt ihr so für Pedale?

Gibt's sonst noch empfehlungen was man sich zu einem Torque2 dazu bestellen sollte?

Nur das ich dann auch wirklich gleich loslegen kann wenn ich's endlich mal hab 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Richi2000 (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo Schuh!
Glückwunsch zur Bestellung! Bis dahin ist es ja nicht mehr soo weit 
Also ich hab mir die Atomlab Quickstep Pedale rangeschraubt (hab sie "günstig" von einem Kollegen bekommen) und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Fährt sich wie ein normales Klickpedal, nur daß man mehr Stand darauf hat, ergo mehr Sicherheit an kniffligen Stellen hat und obendrein noch als Flatpedal zu verwenden ist (was ich aber nicht mehr mache, da die Funktion als Klick einfach hammermässig ist).
Zum Nachrüstkit für die Hinterradbremse: Würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder machen- auf Bremsenausfälle habe ich wirklich keinen Bock und ausserdem sind es nur ca. 57 Euro Aufpreis.
Ich bau mir noch zwecks Steigerung der Downhillperformance einen Truvativ Holzfeller Dh-Lenker und Dh-Vorbau an meine Mühle. Für die schnelle Feierabendrunde genau richtig und bei längeren Touren auch schnell wieder gegen die orginalen Syntace Parts ausgetauscht.
Was man sich noch überlegen könnte wäre ein weiterer Kettenstrebenschutz, da bei härterer Gangart schnell der Lack an der Innenseite der Sitzstrebe durch die Kette abgeschabt wird. Ich werd mir einfach ein Stück alten Mantel mit Kabelbinder ranmachen- kostet nichts und funktioniert auch.
Ein weiteres sinnvolles Tool ist eine Dämpferpumpe, die es auch gleich bei Canyon für 35 Euro dazu gibt.

ripitkaput: wenn ich mir so die pics in deiner Gallerie zum Thema Moschen anschau glaub ich fast das Spezi wäre besser- zumindest glaub ich das es für derbe Sprünge besser geeignet ist (vgl. Slopestyle!). Also die extreme "Dropsau" ist das Torque glaub ich nicht. Eine gemütliche Tour mit racemäßigem Freeride mit nicht allzu extremen Sprüngen ist aber genau das, wofür das Bike gut ist! Ich sag nur Fox36er!
Laßt es krachen!
Richi


----------



## thory (24. Mai 2006)

schuh schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir auch Torque2 bestellt, Montagetermin 26kw.



Glückwunsch! Super Wahl!.


> Hier fahren ja jetzt einige von euch 203mm hinten. Sollte ich das auch gleich mitbestellen?


meiner meinung nach ja! Habe ich gemacht und in diesem thread berichtet warum ich das brauche.


> Was fahrt ihr so für Pedale?


Ich habe mir ein paar einfache Platformpedale im Sonderangebot für 28 erstanden. Meistens fahre ich allerdings mit dem PDM 424 LX MTB Pedalen. Bei letzteren überstrecke ich allerdings bei Sprüngen des öfteren den Fuß. 



> Gibt's sonst noch empfehlungen was man sich zu einem Torque2 dazu bestellen sollte?



Weiß nicht - wie wäre es mit Protektoren? Die habe ich mir noch geleistet und benutze diese auch - nicht immer, aber immer öfter.

Gruss


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Mai 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ripitkaput: wenn ich mir so die pics in deiner Gallerie zum Thema Moschen anschau glaub ich fast das Spezi wäre besser- zumindest glaub ich das es für derbe Sprünge besser geeignet ist (vgl. Slopestyle!). Also die extreme "Dropsau" ist das Torque glaub ich nicht.


Äh, bei seinen Fotos ist kein einziger Drop drin?
Und bei den Dirtsprüngen scheint er die Landung jedes Mal ziemlich sauber getroffen zu haben?
--> das hält auch ein 14kg-Fully problemlos aus...

EDIT: ein Drop war wohl doch da....


----------



## Richi2000 (24. Mai 2006)

FloImSchnee:Hab auch mit "Dropsau" mehr an HC Freeride gedacht. Ich glaub Sprünge bis gut 2m sind easy drinnen (scheint mir jedenfalls realistisch- ich steh aber noch relativ am Anfang meiner Dropkariere; eventuell lässt sich auch mehr rausholen, vorausgesetzt die Landung ist steil genug). 

Ripitkaput: Protektoren hab ich natürlich in meiner Zubehörliste vergessen, wirst du aber wahrscheinlich eh schon haben. Übrigens geiles Hardtail! - steht ziemlich fett da; Glückwunsch! Hat mein Wohnungskumpel auch (derzeit leider nicht aufgebaut- der Downhiller benötigte Parts).

Bezüglich Veränderung der Dämpferposition hat mir Canyon nun folgendes geantwortet: Die Dämpferaufnahme dient zur Justage des Dämpfers bei der Neuradmontage. Es ist nicht vor gesehen diesen zu ändern. Damit werden lediglich Toleranzen bei der Rahmenherstellung justiert.

Bei Vergleich der Extrempositionen scheinen mir dann ca. 2° Geometrieveränderung doch eine relativ hohe Toleranz zu sein???
Na dann lassen wir´s halt wies ist; probieren werd ichs trotzdem..


----------



## RipItKaputt (25. Mai 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ripitkaput: wenn ich mir so die pics in deiner Gallerie zum Thema Moschen anschau glaub ich fast das Spezi wäre besser- zumindest glaub ich das es für derbe Sprünge besser geeignet ist (vgl. Slopestyle!). Also die extreme "Dropsau" ist das Torque glaub ich nicht. Eine gemütliche Tour mit racemäßigem Freeride mit nicht allzu extremen Sprüngen ist aber genau das, wofür das Bike gut ist! Ich sag nur Fox36er!
> Laßt es krachen!
> Richi


Danke für eure ganzen Meinungen! Ich möchte das Torque ja auch net als "Dropsau" verwenden! Ich möchte nur auch ma gut einen Berg hochkommen, an dem kein Lift steht. Das ist mit dem HT (übrigens net die beiden auf den Bildern sondern mitlerweile n Astrix Union) aufgrund der Sitzposition und den Fehlenden 2. und 3. Kettenblättern nämlich ziemlich wenig spaßig. Des weiteren fahr ich auchmal Gardasee o.ä und da nervt das HT auch teilweise zeimlich.
Also Einsaztgebiet soll für das Torque haptsächlich der Singletrail sein.

Was mich jetzt doch extrem abschreckt sind die langen Lieferungszeiten! Man sagte mir am Telefon des Rad sei so wie ichs gerne hätte "auf Lager" und müsse nur zusammengebaut werden ... Lieferzeit 7-8 Wochen  
In 7-8 Wochen bin ich selbst nach Koblenz gefahren und hab mir des Rad selbst zusammengebaut .. die Hälfte kommt eh ab und wird ersetzt! (Davon abgesehen ist die halbe Saison in 7-8 Wochen +/- dann auch schon rum!)
Aber das gehe der Auskunft nach aufgrund der OM Ware nicht.
Kann mir einer sagen womit das zusammenhängt? Garantieansprüche o.ä?
Also wenn der Sevice VOR dem Kauf schon so besch...önigt ist, dann kauf ich mir doch des Spezi und leg lieber für den guten Service meines Händlers noch was drauf! 

Gruß,
Jochen


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Mai 2006)

RipItKaputt schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer sagen womit das zusammenhängt?


Sehr hohe Nachfrage, jährlich steigend.
--> Kapazitätsengpässe bei Mitarbeitern. (das Problem: in Frühjahr u. Sommer brauchen sie sehr viele Mechaniker, die im Winter aber quasi unbeschäftigt wären...)

7-8 Wochen ist aber nicht so dramatisch, das hat man derzeit auch bei etlichen anderen Herstellern, sofern das jeweilige Bike nicht schon im Shop steht...




			
				RipItKaputt schrieb:
			
		

> leg lieber für den guten Service meines Händlers noch was drauf!


Das ist immer eine Überlegung wert.
(so zufrieden und begeistert ich mit/von meinem Canyon bin -- ich hätte ein gleichwertiges Kraftstoff-Bike um ähnliches Geld bei meinem Händler bekommen und hätte kein schlechtes Gewissen, ihn nicht unterstützt zu haben.)


----------



## thory (26. Mai 2006)

RipItKaputt schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich möchte das Torque ja auch net als "Dropsau" verwenden! Ich möchte nur auch ma gut einen Berg hochkommen, an dem kein Lift steht. Das ist mit dem HT (übrigens net die beiden auf den Bildern sondern mitlerweile n Astrix Union) aufgrund der Sitzposition und den Fehlenden 2. und 3. Kettenblättern nämlich ziemlich wenig spaßig. Des weiteren fahr ich auchmal Gardasee o.ä und da nervt das HT auch teilweise zeimlich.
> Also Einsaztgebiet soll für das Torque haptsächlich der Singletrail sein...



Hallo,
habe den Familienfuhrpark um ein Kona Coiler Dee Lux 2005 für meinen Sohn angereichert. Das gute ist: diese Größe kann ich auch fahren 
Gestern sind wir damit Richtung Heimgarten und den Trail nach Ohlstadt gefahren - durchgefahren, nix geschoben. Bergauf ist das Torque sehr viel angenehmer: richtige CC Sitzposition, absenkbare Talas. Beim Kona kämpft man bei Steigungen >10% mit dem leichter werdenden Vorderrad. Das Torque liegt da noch lange satt auf der Piste.  Auf dem Kona sitzt man kompakter, weiter hinten, nicht so "in dem Rad" - aber es vermittelt auch ein sicheres Gefühl und fordert regelrecht zum Spielen auf. Das Torque ist im Vergleich eher das ruhigere Rad und vermittelt immer auch bei höheren Absätzen das "alles-im-grünen Bereich-Gefühl".  
Bilder von der Heimgarten Tour sind in meiner Galerie.

Für Tourenfahrer (d.h. selfpowered) würde ich eindeutig das Torque favoritisieren, im Bikepark kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sich das Kona fetziger fährt. Mal sehen was die nächsten Touren bringen, noch bin ich auf dem Kona zu wenig gefahren. Nach Leogang möchte ich demnächst schon mal fahren..


----------



## Ronja (26. Mai 2006)

hi, thory, deine Vergleiche und Beschreibungen lesen sich immer geil, solltest Biketester werden. Ich werde mal auf das torque 2007 sparen.
Gruß Ronja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (26. Mai 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern sind wir damit Richtung Heimgarten und den Trail nach Ohlstadt gefahren - durchgefahren, nix geschoben.



Bist du die hohe Felsstufe ziemlich am Schluß auch gefahren ? Die habe ich mich letztens nicht getraut zu fahren, kann man glaube ich auch gar nicht fahren, müsste man springen oder mit nur 2 Kettenblätter mit Bashguard.


----------



## thory (26. Mai 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du die hohe Felsstufe ziemlich am Schluß auch gefahren ? Die habe ich mich letztens nicht getraut zu fahren, kann man glaube ich auch gar nicht fahren, müsste man springen oder mit nur 2 Kettenblätter mit Bashguard.



Ja, sind wir auch gefahren. Die Jugend ist da einfach drüber gebrettert und ich habe erstmal angehalten, besichtigt, dann aber langsam und ohne aufsetzen drüber.


----------



## thory (26. Mai 2006)

Ronja schrieb:
			
		

> .. solltest Biketester werden...


... gute idee - so in ein paar Jährchen dann als rentner ...


----------



## cos75 (26. Mai 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sind wir auch gefahren. Die Jugend ist da einfach drüber gebrettert und ich habe erstmal angehalten, besichtigt, dann aber langsam und ohne aufsetzen drüber.



Ned schlecht  Die Stufe muss ich mir das nächste mal genauer anschauen und dann gibts hoffentlich keinen Abflug übern Lenker


----------



## löösns (30. Mai 2006)

@ronja: torque 07? bist du sicher, dass es sowas gibt? naja, ich bin auf jeden fall gespannt, was canyon 07 so bieten wird... obwohl ich hoffe, nichts von denen zu bruahcne im nächsten jahr. 

@thory: die racing ralphs sind auf meinem cc/race ht. ob die pannenanfälliger werden, wenn die weniger profil haben, kann ich nicht beurteilen aber ich könnt mir vorstellen, das hat eher mit dem luftdruck und des alters zu tun. ich hatte mit den rr's nie einen plattfuss. fahre aber auch mit eher viel luft. sodass die nicht durchschlagen können. und von nägeln oder so blieb ich bis dato verschont.

zu den pedalen: ich hab auch quicksteps hier mal bereitgelegt. wenn mein radl endlich kommen würde, könnt ich die auch gleich montieren. hab sie aber mal an meinem anderen rad ausprobiert. der klickmechanismus funktioniert echt top. mit normalen turnschuhen (so skater globe teiler) ist es aber eher ne mühsame angelegenheit. der klickmechanismus taucht nur wiederwillig bis gar nicht ab, was dazu führt, dass man hauptsächlich auf den klick zangen steht. wer weiss, villeicht werden die federn noch weicher mit der zeit. die sind auch noch brandneu. oder vielleicht sind die sohlen auch einfach zu weich... muss zuerst ne weile fahren, bis cih nen bericht abliefern kann. diese woche wird mein bike (hoffentlich!) montiert...


----------



## skidder (30. Mai 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> @ronja:  diese woche wird mein bike (hoffentlich!) montiert...



Laut Canyon wird auch mein Bike diese Woche Montiert!!! (hoffentlich)  kommt es bald, bin echt heiß!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torquer I (30. Mai 2006)

Servus,
also ich hab nächste Woche mein Montagetermin für ein Torque Ltd.
Wie sieht es denn mit euren Torques aus? Werden die Montagetermine eingehalten?


----------



## Richi2000 (30. Mai 2006)

bisher ist alles in bester Ordnung- ich habs ja schon und kann heizen wann immer ich Lust habe. Wer außer mir hat denn noch ein Torque3 oder 1? Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach dem idealen Gabelsetup. Im Vergleich zurm Hinterbau ist die 36VAN doch recht weich geraten, sodaß man schon an der Druckstufe rumdrehen kann. Fahre derzeit mit 9 Klicks zu für die Lowspeed Druckstufe, 5 Klicks zu für die Highspeed Druckstufe, 5 Klicks zu für die Zugstufe und 3 Klicks Federvorspannung. Wie schauts bei euch denn so aus?
@löösns: Gute Wahl mit den Pedalen, wenn auch sch... teuer. Wirst sie auch wohl nie als Flatpedal fahren. Funktion als Klick ist 1a und man ist schnell aus der Bindung raus, wenns sein muß...


----------



## skidder (31. Mai 2006)

torquer I schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> also ich hab nächste Woche mein Montagetermin für ein Torque Ltd.
> Wie sieht es denn mit euren Torques aus? Werden die Montagetermine eingehalten?



Hi!!
ich habe heute bei Canyon angerufen wegen mein bestelltes Torque 3 (bestellt in der 16kw), ob der Montagetermin (22kw) eingehalten wird.
Laut Aussage von Canyon soll mein Bike nun in der 23kw montiert werden.
Ich hoffe es kommt bald (träume schon von dem Teil  )


----------



## thory (1. Juni 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ..Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach dem idealen Gabelsetup. Im Vergleich zurm Hinterbau ist die 36VAN doch recht weich geraten, sodaß man schon an der Druckstufe rumdrehen kann. ..



es gab hier mal im Forum einen recht guten fred über die 36VAN - müsstest mal die Sufu anwerfen. Entweder unter testberichte oder im Technik / Federungs (Unter-)forum.

Gruss


----------



## aemkei77 (1. Juni 2006)

here u r

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=197412


----------



## Richi2000 (1. Juni 2006)

Danke, den kenne ich bereits.... dachte mir nur daß es mehr bringen würde, wenn man die Gabel so abstimmt, daß sie auch mit dem restlichen Rad harmoniert- ergo, da dies hier der einzige Torquebericht zu sein scheint, schien mir die Anfrage hier passend.
Viel Spaß auch bei Schneetreiben!
Richi


----------



## löösns (1. Juni 2006)

@torquer I: ich hab auch noch ein LTD bestellt. in KW 7   und hab auch termin KW 22 bekommen. ich hoffe, mein rad wird wenigstens noch in dieser woche gebaut! fänd es unfair, wenn ich es gleichzeitig bekommen würde mit jemandem, der es in KW 16 bestellt hat... wann hast du denn bestellt??? hoffentlich nicht nach KW 10 sonst werd ich sauer...


----------



## kopis (1. Juni 2006)

Hi Torque User,

wer würde gerne sein im Torque 1 oder 3 verbaute 36VAN RC2 gegen eine
36TALAS RC2 tauschen. Habe eine zum Tausch abzugeben...das Teil ist 8 Wochen jung und wurde 2 mal gefahren...sieht aus wie neu und hat eine
Gabelschaftlänge von 230mm.

Gruß kopis


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Juni 2006)

Das tauscht dir kein Mensch... (haben auch schon einige andere erfolglos versucht)
...warum auch -- die Talas ist die def. bessere Wahl...


----------



## löösns (2. Juni 2006)

öhm, wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe, meint er es anders rum. ER hat ne talas... 

aber kopis: was ist denn der grund für den tauschwunsch? du hättest lieber 160 statt 150 mm? *kratz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (2. Juni 2006)

weil die talas (abwärts) nicht so gut geht wie die van !?
(zumindest die zwei die ich probiert habe)


----------



## kopis (2. Juni 2006)

@ All...

das Ding geht wie sau...vorallem bergab  Aber der eine oder anderen 
Zentimeter mehr kann nicht schaden Federweg ist nur durch mehr Federweg zu ersetzen.. 
Bin schon am überlegen ob ich nicht doch gleich eine 66 RC2X in mein Spezi Enduro einbauen soll...wenn nicht die 600gr. Mehrgewicht wären 

Gruß kopis


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Juni 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> öhm, wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe, meint er es anders rum. ER hat ne talas...


Du hast absolut recht -- ich habe zu schlampig gelesen. 
@kopis: es gab mal vor etwa zwei Monaten einen Thread zu einem ähnlichen Thema, wo einige gerne eine Talas wollten und ihre Van hergeben würden. (auch im Federgabelbereich gab's schon diesbezügliche Anfragen)
Suche mal danach -- der Tausch in deiner gewünschten Richtung ist sicher möglich!


----------



## User129 (13. Juni 2006)

und siend schon ein paar neue Torques eingetroffen?


----------



## skidder (13. Juni 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> und siend schon ein paar neue Torques eingetroffen?



Bei mir leider noch nicht 
angeblich wird mein rad ende dieser woche bzw. anfang nächste woche montiert werden.
Ich hoffe es sehr (hammer wetter und ich muss noch auf meinen hardtail fahren!) ich möchte endlich gefedert fahren


----------



## Richi2000 (13. Juni 2006)

Also ich war heute in Leogang  ... keinerlei Probleme... naja eine Kettenführung wäre im Bikepark nicht die schlechteste Sache... freut euch auf eure Mühlen- damit ist wirklich alles fahrbar! Nur den großen Drop im Zielhang hab ich mir nicht zugetraut, liegt aber ehrlicherweise wohl mehr an mir als am Rad.
Grüße aus Innsbruck, Richi


----------



## thto (13. Juni 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich war heute in Leogang  ... keinerlei Probleme... naja eine Kettenführung wäre im Bikepark nicht die schlechteste Sache... freut euch auf eure Mühlen- damit ist wirklich alles fahrbar! Nur den großen Drop im Zielhang hab ich mir nicht zugetraut, liegt aber ehrlicherweise wohl mehr an mir als am Rad.
> Grüße aus Innsbruck, Richi



hast du pics gemacht oder machen lassen ?


----------



## anturner (15. Juni 2006)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem kaum gefahrenen Torque 3 Rahmen mit Steuersatz und Sattelstuetze..mache guten Preis.

Sitze in der Schweiz


----------



## Wuudi (15. Juni 2006)

Was hast dir denn gekauft anturner ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anturner (15. Juni 2006)

Ciao Wuudi 

Ich habe mir ein Fusion Freak gekauft -das ist mehr long travel Tourer als Freerider..Torque war super aber fuer meinen Einsatzzweck zu schwer in Qualitaet und absolut..


----------



## löösns (16. Juni 2006)

anturner schrieb:
			
		

> aber fuer meinen Einsatzzweck zu schwer in Qualitaet und absolut..



 

öhm was? wie ging das nochmal? das torque war dir zu schwer? oder die quali zu schlecht? oder zu freeridig?

und dann hast du alle parts separat verhökert und den rahmen will jetzt alleine niemand mehr?  

ne danke, meins ist schon im anflug. aber sag nochmal, wieso du jetzt ein freak hast...


----------



## anturner (19. Juni 2006)

Hi Loens

Die Sache ist so...Torque genial fuer Touren und gebaut fuer auch Bike Park und Drops...Ein Mix aus All Mounain Enduro und eben auch ein bisschen Freeriden ...das Gewicht geht fuer den Einsatzzweck sehr in Ordnung..

Rahmen ist perfekt gearbeitet und ist super komfortabel...

Ich fahre aber eher viele Hoehenmeter und habe Spass dabei rauf zufahren...Doch oben angekommen habe ich auch Spass dabei schnell, flink und granatig durch Singletrails zu rauschen..

Dazu moechte ich ein Bike mit dem ich das alles kann ... ich werde keine Drops machen sondern suche ein Longtravel All Mountain Bike (was fuer eine Wortkreation)..

Dies wird mit den besten Teilen in Gewicht und Performance ausgeruestet... So sollte mein Radl dann rund 13,7kg haben inkl Pedalen..

Zur Zeit habe ich  Torque und Turner 5 Spot- der eine schnelle der andere Super runter und geradeaus -  was liegt da naeher als eine Fusion der beiden Stile...

Aus 2 mach 1 und so muss ich nicht kopfkratzend vor der Auto stehen und mich fragen WELCHES BIKE soll ich denn heute mitnehmen??

Darum das Freak...

Clear as mud nicht wahr..

Du wartest immer noch auf Dein Ltd das ja Ende Mai haette kommen sollen gaell?


----------



## thory (20. Juni 2006)

Nach 2 Wochen radeln am Lago Maggiore im Umfeld mit den XC Radlern noch eine Erkenntnis zum Torque:

im schweren Gelände bietet das Rad immer Vorteile gegenüber den Leichtbaurädern, auch bergauf. Auch beim langsamen bergauf fahren über größere Brocken, auf steiler Strecke wird der Federweg schön weit ausgenutzt (vielleicht 75% am Dämpfer). Das ist wohl die Stärke der linearen Kinematik des Hinterbaus. Während andere Fahrer mit an jedem größeren Brocken  bockenden Leichtbaugeräten kämpften, konnte ich mit dem Torque noch recht gleichmässig weiter pedalieren. Die Reifen (Big Betty) steuerten die nötige Traktion bei (und auch ein gewisses Durchsetzungsvermögen...), die abgesenkte Talas die notwendige bergauf-Geometrie.  

Alles in allem erwies sich das Torque als das ideale Radel für Leute, die viel fahren und wenig schieben wollen. Das gilt nicht nur bergab - da sowieso - sondern eben auch bergauf.
An irgendwelchen Ausscheidungsfahren auf Asphaltstraße (wer ist als erstes am nächsten Parkplatz?) habe ich mich naturgemäß nicht beteiligt. Irgendwelche Vorzüge muss der Leichtbau ja auch haben.

Gruss


----------



## drei_c (20. Juni 2006)

anturner schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu moechte ich ein Bike mit dem ich das alles kann ... ich werde keine Drops machen sondern suche ein Longtravel All Mountain Bike (was fuer eine Wortkreation)..
> 
> Dies wird mit den besten Teilen in Gewicht und Performance ausgeruestet... So sollte mein Radl dann rund 13,7kg haben inkl Pedalen..
> Aus 2 mach 1 und so muss ich nicht kopfkratzend vor der Auto stehen und mich fragen WELCHES BIKE soll ich denn heute mitnehmen??
> ...



Völlig nachvollziehbar... wirft allerdings die Frage auf, warum nicht gleich ein ESX, das mit dem Freak doch weitest gehend vergleichbar ist. Hoffe allerdings für Dich, dass Du neben der genialen (aber nicht ganz leichten Pike) einen vernünftigen Dämpfer drin hast. Habe letztes Jahr ein Freak (ich glaub Promo Line 1) getestet und war mit dem German A Dämpfer wenig zufrieden. (zu unsensibel, erforderte zu hohen Luftdruck um auf angemessenen Sag zu kommen...)

Gruss drei_c


----------



## anturner (20. Juni 2006)

Daempfer wird der Float R sein und die Gabel zur Zeit eine AM1 sein - meine neue 2007 Fox Talas RC2 36 wird in 2 Wochen geliefert - dann kommt die rein..
Mit Gabel laesst sich nicht spassen und sind meiner Meinung nach fast das wichtigste Teil am Bike... auch wenn der Hinterbau wenig Federweg hat muss vorne steiff und vor allem schluckfreudig sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (21. Juni 2006)

jep, ich warte noch auf mein ltd. wurde laut canyon am montag abgeschikt. wird wohl ende dieser, anfang nächste woche bei mir sein... warte schon mit feuchten händen...


----------



## anturner (22. Juni 2006)

Ciao Löons

Hey da wirst Du sicher viel viel Freude dran haben - ist Premium de la Premium - Hatte schon viele Radel - die exklusiver (vielleicht auch etwas schoener), leichter und vor allem teurer waren - doch in puncto komplett anliefern, an alles gedacht haben und verarbeitungs und Montagequalitaet (bis auf den Patzer der mit Maschine angezogenen Lagerschalen), muss ich sagen hat Canyon definitiv die Nase vorn..

Meine "neue" Marke hat sich sich ein paar deftige Patzer geleistet - die bei einem Bike dieser Preisklasse nicht passieren duerfen..

Viel Spass beim Gravity Rausch..

Anturner


----------



## löösns (22. Juni 2006)

ja, ich freu mich auch abartig! hoffe auch, dass ich mit den parts am ltd (sind schon eher crème) keine probs haben werde! die lagerschale werd ich bei ankunft gleich mal nachprüfen...

welche patzer leistete sich fusion denn? nähm mich recht wunder... sind recht im trend die whiplashes und freaks...


----------



## löösns (23. Juni 2006)

so freunde, da will ich euch mal das tränenwasser in die augen treiben...   nee, ihr wartet ja nicht mehr alle... aber im wartezimmer wirds funktionieren...  
bin noch nicht gross zur probefahrt gekommen, hab nur mal die bremsen etwas eingebremst bei uns das berglein runter und ein paar fotos gemacht. dabei ist mit aufgefallen, dass der dämpfer viel zu soft aufgepumpt war. muss ich mir erst noch ne pumpe besorgen, bevor es da richtig losgehen kann. dafür haben die von canyon recht viel luft in die räder gepumpt...! 
das bike ist die wucht! sieht echt so geil aus, die schweissnähte wie handgeschweisst, der rahmen ist echt genial, schaut sehr solide aus. hebt man das teil an oder trägt man es eine treppe runter oder so, macht es einen verdammt soliden/ schweren freerider eindruck. schwingt man sich dann drauf und probiert mal n bunny hop oder so, merkt man erstaunt, dass dies saueinfach ist! ich bin im stadtverkehr mal echt überrascht, wie wendig und wie leicht sich das bike anfühlt! 
(übrigens: laut personenwaage mit atomlab quicksteps 15.0kg)

werd sobald es geht mal ausgiebiger testen, bis anhin vertröste ich mal mit bildern. (in meiner gallery noch mehr...)


----------



## löösns (25. Juni 2006)

so, ich bins nochmal! tut mir leid, jedes mal nen neuen beitrag anzureissen! irgendwie gehÃ¶ren die aber abgetrennt... hier kommt also mein erster bericht vom torque. wem er zu lang ist, der soll das fazit lesen... 

bin gestern ca. 13 km, ~1600hm runter, ~500hm rauf. wir haben da einen shuttle-zug.  

zur vorgeschichte muss gesagt werden, dass ich sehr selten fully gefahren bin. hauptsÃ¤chlich diente mir mein hardtail mit psylo. meist 85mm vorne, bergab auch mal die vollen 125. fahre auch ab und an rennen und bin mir daher sehr der hardtail fahrweise gewohnt. 
also zuerst war ich noch fit in den beinen und erklomm mit meinem torque gleich mal den ersten aufstieg. waren etwa 300hm. teilweise unbefestigt bis schlammig, meistens aber schotter oder asphalt. zuerst musste ich mal merken, dass ich den sattel voll ausfahren musste, um gestreckte beine wie gewohnt hinzubekommen, da der sag die sitzposition schon recht verÃ¤ndert. Wenn man absteigt ist eine deutliche sattelÃ¼berhÃ¶hung zu sehen. die haltung auf dem bike ist aber recht angenehm, eher aufrecht. trotzdem liessen sich alle aufstiege fahren, die ich mir auch mit dem hardtail zugetraut hÃ¤tte! zu erwÃ¤hnen gilt, dass der fat albert phÃ¤nomenalen grip bietet. auch bergab, dazu spÃ¤ter. die bergauffahrt im gelÃ¤nde ist trotz voller pro pedal funktion begleitet von einem stÃ¤ndigen aber wenig starken wippen. fÃ¤llt mir aber vielleicht auch nur wegen der ht vergangenheit so auf. Im wiegetritt aber erstaunlicherweise absolut still! sportlich wÃ¼rde ich mein bergauf vorankommen nicht gerade bezeichnen, eher schon ein sportliches wuchten. das gewicht von 15 kg ist dem bike meiner meinung nach schon anzumerken, aber keineswegs stÃ¶rend! auf asphalt gings flott voran, wobei wie gesagt die eher aufrechte und gedrungene position ein nicht wirklich sportliches flair aufkommen lÃ¤sst. (bin Ã¼brigens 186cm lang und hab ein L) oben angekommen fÃ¼hlte ich mich aber Ã¼berhaupt nicht, als hÃ¤tte ich gerade einen panzer den berg rauf gefahren... 
Nach einer kleinen erfrischung gings bergab und ich musste mich mal ordentlich festhalten! Die geschwindigkeit machte mir schon fast angst... (vielleicht waren es auch die noch eher uneingefahrenen bremsen, die zu dem zeitpunkt noch nicht wirklich ihre leistung zeigten...) da kamen einige sehr ruppige wurzelpassagen, die das fahrwerk einfach weggebÃ¼gelt hat. so versuchte ich langsam an die grenzen des bikes vorzudringen, stiess aber nur an meine kÃ¶rperlichen!
die gabel erscheint mir noch ein wenig zu hart, will heissen, sie spricht noch nicht so fein an, kann daran liegen, dass sie noch neu ist, oder daran, dass etwas zuviel luft drin ist. die gabel hab ich noch belassen, wie sie war, im dÃ¤mpfer sind momentan ca.12 bar, wobei der sag dann bei etwa 20% liegt, ich den maximalen hub aber nicht ausnutzen konnte. Da muss ich auch noch mit der âdurschlagsreservenschraubeâ experimentieren. Ich erlebte das bike sehr spurtreu! Wohin man fahren will, dahin fÃ¤hrt man. LÃ¤sst auf enorme steifigkeit seitens gabel und rahmen schliessen. Prizipiell gilt: je extremer das terrain und die geschwindigkeit, desto mehr fÃ¼hlt sich das bike wohl! Da gilt es einfach, sich gut festzukrallen. Vereinzelte male konnte ich in kieskurven das bike zum ausbrechen bewegen. Das geschah dann recht abrupt und unvorbereitet, vor allem aber bei kurvengeschwindigkeiten, die mit meinem hartdtail schlicht undenkbar gewesen wÃ¤ren!
Unten angekommen, nahm ich den zug bergaufwÃ¤rts und erklomm den rest des berges ein zweites mal. Diesmal war asphalt angesagt und ich holte mal alles an geschwindigkeit raus! Speed bergauf ist durchaus mÃ¶glich mit dem bike. Besonders zu bemerken: die absenkung der gabel ist ein nÃ¼tzliches und spÃ¼rbares tool um die geometrie des bikes doch noch ein wenig sportlich zu trimmen. Das wippen und die 15 kg lassen einen aber schon nicht vergessen, dass man auf einer bergabmaschine sitzt.
Zum allgemeinen auftritt des bikes gilt zu sagen: nichts fÃ¼r biker, die gerne unauffÃ¤llig ihrem hobby nachgehen. FÃ¤hrt man irgendwo hin, wo es menschen gibt, wird man (aber vor allem das bike) gemustert. Die optik ist schon extrem wuchtig und schaut extrem nach freerider aus. Auch wenn man das teil in die hÃ¤nde nimmt oder eben durch den wald donnert, entsteht ein freerider flair. 
ich konnte das bike mit den Ã¼belsten mir bekannten wurzelpassagen in meiner region, noch lange nicht ausreizen, was klar fÃ¼r einen testeinsatz im bikepark spricht! Sobald ich zeit und geld dafÃ¼r habe, wird das bike mal im park getestet. Subjektiv gesehen ist es dafÃ¼r gerÃ¼stet! Bis dahin gilt es, noch ein wenig mit den federelementen zu experimentieren, um eine ideale einstellung zu finden...

Fazit nach meiner ersten Probefahrt: das torque ist ein geniales bike! Die sitzposition mit gezwungenermassen voll ausgefahrener sattelstÃ¼tze ist aufrecht und sehr bequem. Bergauf ist (fast) jeder aufstieg auf (fast) jedem untergrund mÃ¶glich, jedoch habe ich meine geschwindigkeit (aufgrund sitzposition, gewicht und leichtem wippen) von sportlich nach gemÃ¼tlich umgestellt. Bergab ist die hauptdisziplin des bikes! Je schneller und verwurzelter der untergrund ist, desto wohler fÃ¼hlt sich das super spurtreue bike! Es macht auch im stand einen super stabilen und wuchtigen eindruck, weshalb die zeit fÃ¼r den bikepark reif zu sein scheint...! aus meiner sicht ist das torque mehr freerider als enduro, dieser eindruck mag aber sicherlich auch an meiner bike vergangenheit liegen...

so sahs dann danach aus:


----------



## aNo0Bis (25. Juni 2006)

@Löösns....

Wirklich guter Bericht und auch interessant zu lesen, vor allem aber hattest du Recht mit dem was du am Anfang geschrieben hast, all die Leute die noch auf ihr Bike warten , bekommen Tränen in den Augen, so wie ich! 
Das Bike von dir sieht echt superklasse aus!


----------



## skidder (25. Juni 2006)

@Löösns....

Hi,
sehr cooler Bericht!!!!
Ich habe auf meinem Bike die Avid 7 Bremsen auch drauf und bin ja gestern auch zum ersten mal mit meinem Rad gefahren, die Bremsen brauchen scheinbar noch ein Paar ausfahrten bis sie richtig greifen.
Ich wiege ca. 87kilo bei 1,85m und brachte meinen hinteren Dämpfer fast zum anschlag, da muß ich nochmal den Anschlagschutz einstellen, wie weit ist dein Dämpfer gekommen bei deinem Ausflug? waren da auch kleine Drops ca. 40-50cm hoch?
cu
PS: Have fun surfing over roots!!


----------



## TeeWorks (25. Juni 2006)

...und ich muss noch bis nächstes jahr warten *flenn* (werde diese saison sicher nit mehr bestellen.) klasse bericht! 

...echt schwer dafür nen wirklichen konkurrenten zu finden, der gleichsam gut bergauf geht, und trotzdem bergab rennt wie n freerider - und auch danach ausschaut . vor allem die voll absenkbare sattelstütze macht mir das bike extrem sympathisch! hoffe am 07er wird das auch so sein *G*

uf widaluaga mittanand!
Tee


----------



## löösns (26. Juni 2006)

@skidder: ja, die avids brauchen einiges! wenn ich an meine louise fr denke, bei der ich gerade die beläge gewechselt habe und die ich drei oder 4 mal von 40 runterbremsen musste... ich habe das gefühl, auch nach den 1600hm ist die leistung noch nicht voll da... hoffe ich auf jeden fall, denn die soll ja etwa mit der louise fr gleichziehen... das tut sie momentan noch nicht! aber mal schaun... dem dämpfer konnte ich etwa 40 mm entlocken. da waren auch minidrops dabei, aber keine wirklichen federwegfresser... hab auch den durchschlagschutz noch voll drin, vielleicht sollte ich den mal rausschrauben... wie geschrieben, ich experimentiere noch...!

danke für die komplimente bezüglich berichtes... ist schwieriger als ich gedacht hatte, die erfahrungen in worte zu fassen. werd mich nach ner weile mal wieder melden, wenn ich etwas mehr erfahrungen dazu beitragen kann... wie siehts eigentlich mit thory aus? thory? ist dein bike schon schrott, oder wie läufts bei dir? keene neue erfahrungen? war da nicht was von bikepark angesagt...? 

schöönä zämä!


----------



## thory (26. Juni 2006)

Congratulation das Du Deine Wartezeit überstanden hast und nun den Lohn dafür = volle Begeisterung - bekommst.
Du hast als Hardtailfahrer einen etwas anderen Hintergrund als ich, der seit '96 ein Fully bewegt. In meinem Alter braucht mans halt bequem...

Interessant ist Deine Einschätzung, denn ich merke das Wippen beim treten subjektiv nicht -wenn ich auf den Dämpfer schaue dann ja, aber minimal. Dafür merke ich das Wippen im Wiegetritt deutlich. Auch wenn man damit den Wiegetritt fahren kann und nicht im Sofa der Federung versinkt.

Bergauf auf Teer oder leichtem Kies stellt man seine Fahrermentalität auf "bequem hoch Kurbeln" um. Die Stunde des Torques schlägt nach meiner Erfahrung, wenn das Gelände grob wird. Wenn dann das Rad seine Spurtreue, seine Federung, den Grip der Reifen und die Geometrie mit abgesenkter Gabel ausspielen kann, dann ist das auch eine "Uphill-Waffe"! 

Auch ich fahre die Sattelstütze fast voll  aus - bin bei der Rahmengröße der Empfehlung von Canyon gefolgt. Und ich denke das passt: denn der Rahmen ist so relativ (!) klein (d.h. etwas kürzeres Oberrohr als mein XC, das verschafft ein gutes Handling. Und bergauf klappt es trotzdem.
Meine längste Tour war a Lago Maggiore zum Monte Zeda - insgesamt 2400hm, wobei ich das Rad die letzten 400hm zum Gipfel getragen habe. Ist also auch noch tragbar. Bergab habe ich vom Monte Zeda vielleicht so 150hm geschoben, der Rest war fahrbar. Singletrail von knapp 2200 -auf 700hm 'runter. 
Ist schon ein tolles Gerät dieses Torque. Von der Abfahrt vom Cima Tre Croce (ein ähnliches Unternehmen, nicht ganz so hoch) habe ich ein paar Bilder in die Galeriegestellt.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (26. Juni 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> ... hoffe ich auf jeden fall, denn die soll ja etwa mit der louise fr gleichziehen... das tut sie momentan noch nicht! aber mal schaun...


viel erfolg beim warten. m.E. ist die Avid mit 203er Scheiben vo und hi kaum besser als die Louise FR 160/180. Eingebremst ist die ziemlich flott - kam mir zumindest so vor.




> wie siehts eigentlich mit thory aus? thory? ist dein bike schon schrott, oder wie läufts bei dir? keene neue erfahrungen? war da nicht was von bikepark angesagt...?



mich gibts noch - bike ist noch nicht schrott, sondern im Dauereinsatz. War gestern in Leogang zur Gondeltour und bin auch die Freeride Strecke in Leogang gefahren. Hat mir einen Riesenspass bereitet, vor allem diese vielen kleinen Sprünge und Anlieger, da kommt man in einen richtigen Rausch. 
Auch so: 20% SAG kommt mir sehr wenig, d.h. sehr hart aufgepumpt vor. Ich habe so 19mm SAG am Dämpfer. Probiere das doch mal. Dann allerdings 11bar im Piggy back und Durchschlagschutz voll eingedreht.

Gruss


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Juni 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> zuerst musste ich mal merken, dass ich den sattel voll ausfahren musste, um gestreckte beine wie gewohnt hinzubekommen, da der sag die sitzposition schon recht verändert.


Das Einfedern des Dämpfers hat doch überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf den Abstand des Sattels zu den Pedalen....
(und der allein ist ja ausschlaggebend für die Höheneinstellung...)

Ansonsten: schön, dass dir dein Bike Spaß macht, hätte ich auch gern daheim...


----------



## cos75 (26. Juni 2006)

@thory: schöne Fotos ! Was ist mit der XT-Kurbel passiert ?


----------



## thory (26. Juni 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> @thory: schöne Fotos ! Was ist mit der XT-Kurbel passiert ?


Freut mich, wenn Dir die Fotos gefallen.
Was für eine XT Kurbel? Am Torque 2 ist serienmässig die LX verbaut und die macht weiter ihren job ...


----------



## cos75 (26. Juni 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Freut mich, wenn Dir die Fotos gefallen.
> Was für eine XT Kurbel? Am Torque 2 ist serienmässig die LX verbaut und die macht weiter ihren job ...


Ups...dachte es hätte eine XT-Kurbel.


----------



## löösns (27. Juni 2006)

@thory: ja, die sache mit dem wippen hat sicherlich mit meiner ht vergangenheit zu tun, wie auch mit den fahrgewohnheiten, die ja bei jedem anders sind! vielleicht trete ich im sitzen mit mehr schwung vom oberkörper, im stehen dafür vielleicht etwas ruhiger und gleichmässiger, oder so... bei jedem halt anders.
den dämpfer werd ich mal in angriff nehmen, wie auch die gabel, die sich ja auch noch vielseitig verstellen lässt! piggy back ist die kleine luftkammer? gibts da irgendwo nen thread zu dämpfer und gabel, denn grad jemand im kopf hat? sonst such ich mal durch das forum...

und @ flo: ja stimmt wohl, dass das einfedern natürlich nichts mit der sattelhöhe zu tun hat. bin kein profi und auf der ersten runde kams mir irgendwie so vor, obwohls natürlich unlogisch wäre! 

auf weitere ausfahrten!


----------



## thory (28. Juni 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> ...den dämpfer werd ich mal in angriff nehmen, wie auch die gabel, die sich ja auch noch vielseitig verstellen lässt! ...



ist richtig, aber ich bin da auch eher schlampig und fahre nun seit 2 Monaten mit unverändertem Setup. Ich habe keine anderen Infos als die hersteller beschreibung, anfangs ein bisschen experimentiert und nun beschränke ich mich auf das fahren - wohl wissend das es bestimmt noch optimierungspotential beim Setup gäbe.

Wenn Du schön Erfahrungen damit sammelst, wäre ich natürlich daran interessiert.



			
				löösns schrieb:
			
		

> ... piggy back ist die kleine luftkammer? .....


Ja


			
				löösns schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> auf weitere ausfahrten!



Genau!


----------



## Richi2000 (29. Juni 2006)

@löösns.

Ich hab zwar die 36VAN im Torque3, die Einstellung für die Druckstufe, Zugstufe ist aber die selbe und deshalb hier nochmal mein Setup, mit dem ich bisher sehr zufrieden bin. Taugt meiner Meinung für Bikepark wie Wurzeltrails und wippt nicht unerträglich: 
Highspeed-Druckstufe 5-Klicks-zu  und bei der Lowspeed-D. 9-Klicks-zu. Die Gabel erscheint mir in Diesem Setup noch komfortabel genug für schnelle Wurzeltrails mit und Schotterpartien, Anliegern und Sprüngen zu sein, ohne den Federweg zu schnell auszunützen. 
Durch die Lowspeed-D. habe ich eine relativ ruhige Front beim Uphill (sitzend überhaupt keine Beanstandungen zu machen und für Wiegetritt bergauf gibts andere Räder und die Gabel sackt über Stufen und beim Bremsen nicht störend ein. 
Die Zugstufe habe ich 5 Klicks reingedreht und die Feder mit 3 Klicks vorgespannt. Die Vorspannung kannst du dir ja mit der Talas sparen, da du die ja aufpumpen kannst wies dir gefällt. 
Den Dämpfer hab ich anscheinend wie die meisten folgendermassen eingestellt:
Ich fahre mit den empfohlenen ca.16mm Sag (11bar in der Hauptkammer bei ca. 80kg Fahrergewicht) und hab auch im Piggy Back 11 bar reingepumpt; den Durchschalgschutz hab ich immer voll reingedreht. Für die Drops wie ich sie gefahren bin (Leogang, Nordpark) war das ok. Hatte eigentlich bisher nur wenige harte Durchschläge- eigentlich nur bei zu weiten Sprüngen mit Langdungen im Flat wie mans ja eigentlich nicht machen soll .
Zu den Bremsen: Ich hab gleich zu Beginn einfach etwas "Gatsch" auf die Bremsscheibe geschmiert, kurz gebremst, Dreck abgewischt- voila! Bremse zieht wie Sau und macht bisher überhaupt keine Probleme!
Bikepark: Warst du schon in Filzbach? 

Grüße Richi


----------



## dreckler (29. Juni 2006)

Jubel, Jubel, Freu!!!
AM 17.6 kamms endlich.
War die letzten 2 Wochen nur Unterwegs.
Find die Avids sehr genial. Haben aber gut ne woche gebraucht bis se richtig gezogen haben. Auch sonst, sehr geiles Teil.
Auf der Schwäbischen Alb gibt geniale Trails mit Anligern und Drops.
2 Meter sind kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (30. Juni 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre mit den empfohlenen ca.16mm Sag



16mm SAG entsprechen etwa 25% des Federweges. Das entspricht aber eher einer XC als einer FR Einstellung. Ich fahre mit knapp 30% SAG (19-20mm) und bilde mir ein, dass der Hinterbau damit die Hindernisse besser absorbiert und weniger hobbelt.

Gruss


----------



## löösns (1. Juli 2006)

und mit 30% schlägt dir der hinterbau nie durch? 

dreckler und richi, gibts von euch ach eindrücke? wenn sie auch nur kurz wären, was gefällt ecu und was ev. nicht so an euren bikes? nähm mich und sicher auch andere wunder!


----------



## Richi2000 (1. Juli 2006)

Mir kommt das mit den 25% Sag nicht so schlimm vor. Natürlich fährt sichs mit 30% komfortabler, weils halt etwas weicher ist, viel Untersched macht das aber meiner Meinung nach nicht und mit straffer abgestimmtem Dämpfer erscheint mir das Bike einfach noch spritziger. Harte Durchschläge (da gibts ein unfeines Klicken im Dämpfer?) hatte ich bisher nur bei unsauberen Landungen (zu viel Rückenlage).
Alles in Allem aber kein Problem.
PS:Verkauftst du deine Atomlab schon wieder??


----------



## thory (3. Juli 2006)

Hi,
 Durchschläge hatte ich noch keine - zumindest nicht das ich einen bemerkt hätte. Dummerweise hat sich der Dämpfer am jetzt verabschiedet. Habe ich hier beschrieben. Hoffe das Canyon da zu einer schnellen Lösung kommt. Musste am Wochenende auf das Kona vom Sohn ausweichen (zum Glück pflegt er lange zu schlafen und ich bin in aller frühe zum Herzogstand) und habe das Torque da sowohl bergauf als auch bergab ziemlich vermisst.
Nachmittags sind wir dann alle zusammen zum Bikepark Brauneck gefahren - ich mit Epic im Bikepark - war auch nur eine suboptimale Ausstattung. Und das alles bloß weil Fox seine Hitech qualitativ net in Griff bekommt.

Gruss
Na mal gucken wie das gelöst wird.


----------



## löösns (6. Juli 2006)

WAS? dämpfer am a? fox ist so teuer und baut trotzdem noch mist... und doch kaufen es alle... hmmm. hoffentlich häkt meiner länger!


----------



## thory (6. Juli 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> WAS? dämpfer am a? fox ist so teuer und baut trotzdem noch mist... und doch kaufen es alle... hmmm. hoffentlich häkt meiner länger!


Ja traurig. Warte zur Zeit noch auf den Rückholschein von Canyon. Bin mal gespanntwie lange ich das Rad los bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (6. Juli 2006)

Hi,

mal ne Frage zum Umwerfer des Torque. Ist das ein Modell das am Tretlager montiert ist, da er ja nicht am Sattelrohr befestigt sein kann?

MfG
Tobi


----------



## thory (7. Juli 2006)

fitze schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> mal ne Frage zum Umwerfer des Torque. Ist das ein Modell das am Tretlager montiert ist, da er ja nicht am Sattelrohr befestigt sein kann?
> 
> ...



Ja - nennt sich E-Type Umwerfer.

Gruss


----------



## löösns (7. Juli 2006)

ja, hab das teil auch zum ersten mal an meinem bike bestaunt...! wie ist denn das, könnte man an der aufnahme auch eine kettenführung resp. sogar eine schaltbare kettenführung montieren?


----------



## dreckler (7. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich hier vergleiche wie viel Bar ich in meim Dämpfer hab.
Fahr mit 17-18 Bar, und 11 im Piggy Pack.
Der Sag liegt bei etwa 12mm, bei meinen 75 kg.
Hab die Zugstufe bei 8, und am bottom out hab ich noch nix verstellt.(kann ihn auch gar nicht mit der Hand drehen! schleif mir eher die Haut ab!)
Hatte noch keinen Durchschlag!
Fahr allerdings auch sehr viel Urban, was halt nach 15 BMX-Jahren halt immer noch Spassig ist. Und mit dem Hussefelt 40mm Vorbau, und 50mm Rise DH-Bar
kommt gewicht und geometrie an n Dirtbike ran.
Isch für mi di Eierlegende Wollmilchsau schlechthin.


----------



## löösns (7. Juli 2006)

ja, wenn du den bottom out ein wenig reindrehst, kannst du wieder ein wenig luft rauslassen. (nach meiner logik) mit 18 bar unf 75 kg holst du den max federweg ja nie raus, oder? mach mal den messgummi auf null und schau mal nach ner wilden ausfahrt. der wird wohl etwas über der hälfte sein, oder? 
ach ja: der bottm out hat so kleine löcher in dem rad. da kannst du gut mit nem imbus rein, damit du mit heblkraft drehen kannst... von fox übrigens so empfohlen...

und noch was:

BILDER!!!


----------



## Ronja (9. Juli 2006)

hallo, Leute, hatte gestern auch Gelegenheit das Torque 3  40 km auf und ab zu kurbeln (Fahrtechniktrainig bei Canyon), es ist so daß man im sitzen kaum ein Federwegswippen spürt, man sieht es höchstens etwas wenn man zu Dämpfer guckt, daß ein kleines bischen da ist. Ich habe bis jetzt nur Bikes bis 130mm gefahren, die haben aber meist deutlich kräftiger gewippt. Wiegetritt habe ich mir meist verkniffen, weil das Teil für meine Verhältnisse doch recht schwer ist und ich tüchtig berghoch zu knilchen  hatte. Das war aber auch das einzigste was mich vom Kauf abhält- du mußt ein "Tier" sein. Bergrunter liegt es satt auf den Highspeedpisten und geht auch leicht um die engen Kurven um Bäume herum, die sich immer in den Weg stellen. Knifflige Sachen habe ich leider nicht gekonnt, war zu KO wenn wir an den entsprechenden Spots waren. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man auch auf jeden Fall die Gabel absenkbar nehmen. Insgesamt ein tolles Bike! 
Gruß Ronja


----------



## lucaffeman (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo - Frage an thory !

Du hattest mal erwähnt, mal ein Prophet von Cannondale gefahren zu haben und in deiner Galerie sieht man dies ja auch 

Konkret würde mich interessieren, wie hat dir das Prophet gefallen und kannst du deine Eindrücke mal mit denen des Torque beschreiben.

Hab zwar das Torque 2 bestellt aber immer noch nicht ganz sicher, wegen des Gewichts und wegen der Federwege mach ich mir noch nen Kopf bezüglich tourentauglichkeit.

Das Prophet ist ja wesentlich leichter....

Wie gesagt thory der Vergleich zwischen Prophet und Torque würde mich interessieren, wenn jemand anders den Vergleich hat würde ich mich natürlich auch über diese POSTINGS freuen.

Grüsse aus den Schwabenländle

Flo


----------



## thory (14. Juli 2006)

lucaffeman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo - Frage an thory !
> 
> Du hattest mal erwähnt, mal ein Prophet von Cannondale gefahren zu haben und in deiner Galerie sieht man dies ja auch




Hallo,
vom Cannondale Prophet bin ich nicht gerade das Topmodell gefahren sondern ein 600er oder 800er. Weiß ich nicht mehr so genau. Und das war das Modell 2005. Ich bin das Modell auch nur in der XC Einstellung gefahren. Man kann den Rahmen verstellen, es gibt beim Prophet 2 Einstellungen eine für XC und eine für FR. Der Händler sagte mir allerdings ich solle das nicht verändern, da könnten unterwegs Schräubchen bzw Unterlegscheiben verloren gehen. Das würde er nur in der Werkstatt machen 
Anyway. 

Von der gesamten Auslegung würde ich dieses Prophet auch eher als Konkurrent zum ESX sehen - das ist vom Gewicht und der Stabilität wohl eher vergleichbar als mit dem Torque. Das Torque dürfte eher mit dem Prophet MX verglechbar sein, das ich wiederum nicht kenne.
Zu den Fahreigenschaften des Prophet: ich war davon wenig begeistert. Im uphill verliert das Vorderrad schnell Bodenkontakt. Die Lefty ist nicht absenkbar, der Händler gab mir zwar eine lange Erklärung warum das nicht notwendig sei, aber  das Vorderrad kümmerte sich nicht um seine Ausführungen  und verlor dennoch schnell den Bodenkontakt . Des weiteren erschien mir das Rad als eine "Geradeauslaufmaschine" und eben nicht sehr kurvenfreudig. Im Geradeauslauf sehr stabil, aber wenn es dann um die Ecken geht hat man seinen Schaff. 
Was mir überhaupt nicht gefiel war die Bremse und das Ansprechverhalten der Lefty. Kann aber sein, daß beides mit einem teureren Modell besser wird.

Das Torque ist durch die absenkbare Gabel, die neutrale Sitzposition und das ausgewogene Fahrverhalten das bessere Rad das gilt eigentlich bergauf als auch bergab (zumindest als das Prophet 2005). Kann natürlich sein, dass eine teurere Variante bzw das Prophet MX einige der genannten Schwächen nicht mehr aufweist. Darüber hinaus ist das Torque auch stabiler und auch noch besser für Bikepark etc geeignet. Den Gewichtsvorteil bringt das Prophet nicht wirklich zum Einsatz - was nützt das etwas geringere Gewicht, wenn das Vorderrad nur mit Mühe am Boden zu halten ist? Und die Geometrie jede Serpentine am Trail zur Arbeit werden lässt?

Ich muss natürlich sagen, dass ich nur eine Tour (2000hm - 80km) mit dem Prophet gefahren bin. Und wie gesagt eher ein günstiges Modell (günstigere Lefty und Hayes Bremsen). 

Aber nach dieser Fahrt war das Prophet kein Thema mehr für mich.

Gruss


----------



## löösns (14. Juli 2006)

@lucaffeman:ich weiss nicht, was du vorher für tourenräder gefahren bist. aber ich komm eigentlich mehr oder weniger vom hardtail mit 11 kg und ich hab absolut keine mühe mit dem torque auf touren zu gehen! ne alpenüberquerung wüde ich damit vielleicht nicht gerade machen, aber auch thory macht recht anständige tourendinger mit seinem torque (wenn ich die bilder und berichte richtig interpretiere...) du hast ja soagr noch die talas dran, da wird das ganze noch eine runde bergfähiger! ich bin echt heilfroh, die zu haben, würde aber icherlich auch ohne nicht schlechter aussehen! der dämpfer lässt sich übrigens echt vielseitig einstellen. neben dem dass man das wippen bei guter einstellung eh nicht merkt, kannst du den dämpfer auch so hart pumpen, dass der hinterbau praktisch hardtailmässig hart bleibt. aber das wird nicht nötig sein, glaub mir! 
grundsätzlich würde ich aber schon eher sagen, das torque ist ein abwärtsbike. wen du gerne und gerne schnell uphill fahren willst und daran spass haben willst, ist es eher nicht das richtige. wenn du gerne uphill fährst um nachher den downhill zu geniessen, dann ist das torque zu 100% dein freund! 

übrigens: meine fahrberichte und eindrücke sind seit neuestem in meinem blog zu finden unter: http://loosebuebs_bikeblog.veloblog.ch/


----------



## Richi2000 (14. Juli 2006)

Frage zum Dämpfersetup: mir schient, daß hier einige Leute mit bis zu 17bar in der Dämpferhauptkammer unterwegs sind. Ist das nicht etwas viel bzw. wieviel darf man denn überhaupt in den DHX5 air reinpumpen? Ich galub halt, daß soviel Druck den Dämpfer schneller beschädigt (Dichtungen!) und der Komfort auch flöten geht. Wozu kauf ich mir denn ein Fully wenn ich´s dann zu einem Hardtail umbaue? Der Hinterbau gibt meiner Meinung nach doch auch mit 25% Sag keinen Grund zur Klage; den letzten Rest von wippen kann man doch mit dem Propedal abtöten (ich brauchs eigentlich überhaupt nicht; runder Tritt hilft auch hier (Danke Triathlon!))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (14. Juli 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ...hier einige Leute mit bis zu 17bar in der Dämpferhauptkammer unterwegs sind. Ist das nicht etwas viel...?



Ja - es sei denn Du wärest ein 240 Pfünder ...

@löösens und lucaffeman: bzgl der Tourenfähigkeit des Torque: meine bislang längste Torquetour war 2400 hm und ging zum Gipfel des Monte Zeda am Lago Maggiore: 




Das schöne am Torque ist: Du kommst damit nicht nur bis dahin - Du kannst dann auch was damit anfangen, nämlich wieder 'runterfahren.


----------



## lucaffeman (14. Juli 2006)

@ thory

Ich komme zwar aus der Nähe von Stuttgart, aber meine Freundin arbeitet in München (Fürstenried) bin jedes 2. WE in München

Sollte ich mein Bike mal von Canyon bekommen.....(Wartezeit schmerzt    )
könnten wir ja mal um München an nem Wochenende ne Runde drehen, wenn du Lust hast.

Würd mich freuen  

Grüsse Flo


----------



## löösns (15. Juli 2006)

ein uphill von 2400hm wäre für mich keine torquetour mehr, sondern eher ein tortour! bin nicht der uphiller! zumindest nicht mit dem torque... aber gut zu wissen, dass es machbar ist! und: ja, 17 bar finde ich auch zuviel in der hauptkammer! wer fährt denn mit so viel? und hat jemand ne angabe, wo nach hersteller das maximum liegt? übrigens: ich hab ein neues thema zum setup eröffnet. sammeln wir die angaben doch von nun an dort! haben sicher noch einige fragen oder angaben dazu. ich bin auch immer noch auf der suche nach dem idealen setup! (heisst dass der dämpfer den max federweg ausnutzt, aber trotzdem nicht durchschlägt...)


----------



## thory (15. Juli 2006)

lucaffeman schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Sollte ich mein Bike mal von Canyon bekommen.....(Wartezeit schmerzt    )
> könnten wir ja mal um München an nem Wochenende ne Runde drehen, wenn du Lust hast.
> ...



Können wir gerne machen! Zur Zeit ist mein Radl leider wieder bei Canyon wegen dem beschriebenen Dämpferproblem. Ich bekam auch sehr schnell einen Anruf von Canyon -> der Dämpfer muss zu Fox. Wird wohl eine Weile dauern. 

@löösns: die Idee mit dem Setup Thread finde ich sehr hilfreich und gut.  Ich werde mich aber erst beteiligen wenn ich wieder einen Dämpfer habe... 

Zum Glück kann ich ja noch mit meinem Spec fahren und fürs Grobe leiht mir mein Sohn das Kona. Ich werde die Wartezeit überbrücken können.

Gruss


----------



## dreckler (22. Juli 2006)

AUU!!!
Hab mir am So. die linke Schulter und mein Brustbein geprellt, und meine Kapsel am rechten Daumen gef....!
Bin Kaputt, Das Torque hatte nur n verdrehten Sattel!
Hab mich bei nem eigentlich net großen Drop übel verschätzt, und voll auf die Schulter.
Versuch mal n paar Fottos zu posten.


----------



## dreckler (22. Juli 2006)

Hier mal pics mit der Truvativ Kombi.


----------



## dreckler (22. Juli 2006)

@löösns: da ich sehr viel im Flat lande, verursacht durch mein vieles durch die city pessen. und wenn ich 15 stufen mit ner gesamthöhe von etwa 1,80 runtergeh, machts bei weniger n guten Schlag.
Und auch bei Rampen mag ichs eher Straff.
Und bei Singletrails mit kleinen mini Drops muß ich net die 165mm ausschöpfen, da reichen mir dann au 150. hab dafür aber Reserven falls ich doch spontan mal vom Weg abkomme.
Der Dämpfer kann bis 21 Bar und das Piggy Pack mit 13,irgendwas max. aufgepumpt werden.
Grüße


----------



## schuh (24. Juli 2006)

@dreckler:

Hey, erstmal gute Besserung für Schulter, Brustbein und Daumen!

Da du ja offensichtlich auch ganz gern in der Luft unterwegs bist wollt ich dich mal fragen wieviel Druck du jetzt im Piggy und in der Hauptkammer fährst? (und wie wieviel wiegst du ca?) Hab ich das richtig verstanden dass du regelmässig harte Durchschläge hast? Wie gefährlich ist so ein Durchschlag für das Rad?

Vielleicht kannst du auch mal deine Einstellung im "Setup Canyon Torque" Thread schreiben?

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## dreckler (24. Juli 2006)

Danke, Danke,
bin schon wieder auf m weg der Besserung.
Kann schon wieder gemütliche Runden drehn.
Ich fahr bei nem Gewicht von 75kg, 17-18 Bar in der Hauptkammer,
und 11 Bar im Piggy Pack.
So macht das Fahrwerk auch grobe Sprünge sanft und nützt denn vollen Federweg aus.
Dafür ist mein Fahrwerk aber etwas Strammer als normal,
sprich: nicht mehr ganz so feinfühlig.
Aber immer noch Top für Wurzeltrails wie ich finde.
Durchscläge hatte ich nur 2 am anfang, als ich noch nach dem richtigen Druck gesucht hab.
Normal muß der Dämpfer so durchschläge gut schlucken.
Nur auf dauer tuts ihm net so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mickel (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe alle euhre bericht gelesen und fant die alle interessant und sehr toll gemacht.
Ich moechte auch ein canyon torque 2 kaufen, muss aber noch am august arbeiten ( bin 17 und schueler ) und muss ich noch mein Giant Reign 3 2006 verkaufen um mir dieses bike leisten zu koennen  aber was sollt, ich will es ja
Weisst vllt jemand wie viel ein reign 3 noch wert ist, hab ich in november gekauft und hat ein paar schoene kratzer :\ aber funks noch super.
Ich habe nur eine kleine sache. Wir sind ja schon im julli, nach der arbeit in august, und ich frage mich ob der 2007 bisser wird, wenn ja koennte ich ja noch nen bisschen warten. Weist jemand schon ob 2007 bessier wird ? Am meisten intressiert mich die geometrie, um gut hoch zu kletern koennen 

Danke

Michael

PS: Sorry fur die schreibfehler, haber bin franzosisch und lerne noch deutsch


----------



## Jocki (25. Juli 2006)

Mickel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Habe alle euhre bericht gelesen und fant die alle interessant und sehr toll gemacht.
> Ich moechte auch ein canyon torque 2 kaufen, muss aber noch am august arbeiten ( bin 17 und schueler ) und muss ich noch mein Giant Reign 3 2006 verkaufen um mir dieses bike leisten zu koennen  aber was sollt, ich will es ja
> ...






Tune das Reign, da hast Du mehr davon! Bau eine gute Gabel ein, gute Bremsen und Reifen. Und Du hast eines der besten Bikes die es gibt!


----------



## thto (25. Juli 2006)

yepp bin ganz jockis meinung !


----------



## thory (25. Juli 2006)

Jocki schrieb:
			
		

> Tune das Reign, da hast Du mehr davon! Bau eine gute Gabel ein, gute Bremsen und Reifen. Und Du hast eines der besten Bikes die es gibt!




wobei die genannten Teile einzeln (fast?) teurer sind als das Torque.
Und ob das Reign wirklich ... egal. Jedem gefällt was er hat.


----------



## Mickel (25. Juli 2006)

hi, eine antworte so früh 
Wie ich sehe biste ja ein Giant fan  ich mag mein reign nicht mehr so, ich weiss selbs nicht warum, beschtimmt weil es zu viel in der werkstadt war... und das diseign gefaehlt mir auch nicht mehr und der demfer und und und  
aber danke für den vorschlag 
Vielleicht weiss du ja wie viel das bike noch werte ist???

Nun lass ich meine beide frage.

Ich weiss es ist noch früh lol.

Danke

Michael


----------



## thory (25. Juli 2006)

Mickel schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vielleicht weiss du ja wie viel das bike noch werte ist???
> 
> ....



ich habe meine gebrauchten Bikes bei ebay gut verkauft. Da kannst Du auch beobachten was für Preise erzielt werden. 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mickel (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo
Ich finde leider kein reign auf ebay, nur neue. 
Ich setze mal das keiner über den 2007 weisst. Ich werde dann den 2006 nehmen, denk ihr das es gut ist für ein type der 102kg und 183 cm gross ist, ich fahre die berg runter ohne zu bremsem und der nimmt schon ein paar schöne schläge. Ausserdem bin ich noch am der fase wo man sprignen lernt, und ich kann nicht gut mit den rad fahlen, es heisst das die kette und die pfederung richtig art arbeiten. So dann meine frag ist:ält das rad alles ? Danke

MFG

Michael


----------



## löösns (28. Juli 2006)

@mickel: du bist in der phase, in der man springen lernt aber fährst schon den berg runter ohne zu bremsen? 





RESPECT!

 

sorry, musste sein!
aber zur frage: wir werden jetzt mal schauen, wie sich unsere torques im harten einsatz bewähren und daraus kannst du schliessen, ob es dich und deinen fahrstil aushalten wird. ich würde aber meinen, wenm du genug luft in  dämpfer und gabel pumpst wird es dich sicher aushalten! unsere torques haben sicher auch kein schoko leben... 

zumindest meins nicht... komme gerade von der lenzerheide und habe heute mit meinem torque ca. 6000 hm vernichtet. dabei auf strecken, die eher die hölle für jedes bike bedeuten und meine bremsgewohnheiten resp die strecke brachten die bremsen auch recht an die grenzen... ich weiss nicht, wie es jemand da runterschafft, ohne sowas wie dauerbremsen zu praktizieren... bis jetzt hält noch alles und das bike ist der hammer! (zu den uphillqualitäten kann ich nach heute sehr wenig sagen...  )


----------



## Mickel (28. Juli 2006)

Hi

Ja ich lerne noch zum sprigen, aber die berg fahre ich trozdem sehr schnell runter.  Ich mag das einfach, und bisher bin ich ein mal auf die fresse geflogen ( nicht den weg geguckt :S )
Ok, danke, der bike ist wirklich gut, nur ich kann es nicht kaufen :'( weil es mit der reparatur service probleme gibt weil mein geschäft wo ich bin darf es nicht reparien und selbs kann ich es auch noch nicht, bin aber am lernen mit nen alten fahrrad 
Mich ergärt das weil es gibt kein bike der so gut ausgeschtatet ist und so billig ist. Oder kennt ihr ein paar ??


Michael


----------



## Raoul Duke (29. Juli 2006)

@löösns

6000 hm bergab vernichten und nicht wissen wie dein bike bergauf fährt. 

Respekt Meister, ich mache einen Kniefall vor dir.


----------



## löösns (29. Juli 2006)

ich sag nur:

http://www.lenzerheide.ch/de/navpage-BikingLH-BikeparkLH-31230.html

 

ok, zwischndurch ein paar kleine gegenanstiege, sind aber maximal 200hm gewesen. ich weiss natürlich schon, wie sich mein bike bergauffährt. aber wie gesagt, nicht von diesem nachmittag... falls es ironisch und eher als anmache gedacht war: ich bin mit dem bike auch schon etwa 5000hm bergauf gefahren.


----------



## Raoul Duke (29. Juli 2006)

na also doch schon mal ein wenig bergaufgefahren. 

Wäre ja schade wenn diese Fähigkeiten des bikes ungenutzt blieben, auch wenn die Präferenz im Abfahren liegt.


----------



## User129 (30. Juli 2006)

An einem Tag 5000 hm mit dem Torque Berg auf hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Wenn ja fetten Respekt!


----------



## löösns (31. Juli 2006)

ja, ich überquere die alpen meistens in einem tag. so lassen sich übernachtungs und materialkosten sparen...!


----------

